# ASF 'How do I do it?' thread



## Joe Blow

Got a question about the way the way the forums work? Not sure about how to do something on ASF and would like to be pointed in the right direction? Well you've come to the right thread.

Don't be shy. If you have a question about posting, your user control panel, avatars or anything else related to the functionality of ASF then ask away in this thread and I will do my best to help.

I promise I won't laugh at you if you ask a silly question. Others might, but I won't.


----------



## visual

Gees Joe,you`ll be very busy then ,what with all us illiterate people here : 
Joe last night I accidently doubled up on a thread and then couldnt take it off,had to ask Wayne for help,should it happen in future how do you remove a mistake like that?


----------



## Joe Blow

visual said:
			
		

> Gees Joe,you`ll be very busy then ,what with all us illiterate people here :
> Joe last night I accidently doubled up on a thread and then couldnt take it off,had to ask Wayne for help,should it happen in future how do you remove a mistake like that?




Unfortunately you can't delete threads, only posts. And you only have a 20 minute window of opportunity to delete or edit posts, so please be sure to proofread your posts for any inadvertant errors. The only post in a thread you can't delete is the first one as doing so would in effect delete the thread.

If you need a thread deleted, please contact myself or one of the moderators and we will do it for you.


----------



## x2rider

Hi JB
 If you are talking about the web page setout then I would like to know if you could put the  "Home  "shortcut at the bottom of the posts next to the Post reply bit . I just hate having to scroll all the way up to go back to the main forum 

 Thanks .. ( Hope thats what you were after . If not disregard everything I just said  , Cos your doing a good job  )   ) 
 Cheers Martin


----------



## Joe Blow

x2rider said:
			
		

> Hi JB
> If you are talking about the web page setout then I would like to know if you could put the  "Home  "shortcut at the bottom of the posts next to the Post reply bit . I just hate having to scroll all the way up to go back to the main forum




Martin,

There is a 'HOME' link in the footer (next to Site Sponsors) and a 'Forum Jump' box just above the 'Similar Threads' to the right. They should help you navigate around without scrolling all the way up to the top again.


----------



## Joe Blow

As I roam around the forum I notice that some members seem to be unfamiliar with many aspects of how this forum software works. Many of you may be more familiar with the software running on another stock forum or may not be familiar with internet forums at all if this is your first experience with one.

So if you are not sure how to do something on the forums here at ASF - changing the time, quoting another member's post, posting links or a chart, selecting an avatar (the picture next to people's usernames), starting a thread, anything really - then this is the thread in which to ask your question. 

Remember, the only stupid question is the one left unasked.

I'm sure if I'm not immediately available to answer, somebody else who knows the answer to your question will respond.

So, ask away.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Thanks Joe,

I use latest metastock with eod paritech data.

How do I post a chart?

Garpal


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal, there are two relatively simple steps involved in posting a chart.

1. Get the chart onto your PC as an image file (e.g. .gif or .jpg).
2. Attach the image file to your post.

I am not familiar with Metastock so I am not sure how it renders charts. If I am going to post a chart I usually use the Etrade ones. To get the image to my PC it is a simple matter of right clicking on the chart and selecting 'Save Image As'. Now this is as easy as its going to get. If however, you cannot do this you will need to take screenshot and then crop and save the image with an image editing program. Now, if this is the case, don't worry, it is not that difficult and the more you do it the easier it will get.

Here is a fairly detailed thread on how to do this: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401
Be sure to read it all the way through.

To test any attachments, please feel free to use this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2522
There is also a discussion on the same process there.

The second step is very easy. When you are composing your post, if you scroll down a little you will notice a section called 'Additional Options'. Within this section you will notice a subsection titled 'Attach files'. Click the 'Manage Attachments' button, navigate to where you have the file on your PC, click 'Upload' and you are done. Then simply close the 'Manage Attachments' window. 

The image can be up to around 100K in size and the maximum dimensions of the image can be 1000x1000 pixels.

If you are still having difficulties let me know. Once you've got the hang of it, it will take you mere seconds to do and you will wonder why you waited so long to get started!


----------



## Joe Blow

I just noticed I already had one of these threads, so I have now merged both of them.


----------



## nomore4s

Joe,

How do you reduce a photo size to use as an avatar?

BTW, great site/forum lots of useful info/people

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

nomore4s said:
			
		

> Joe,
> 
> How do you reduce a photo size to use as an avatar?
> 
> BTW, great site/forum lots of useful info/people
> 
> Thanks




Thanks for your kind words!   

Email it to me at joeblow@aussiestockforums.com and I will do it for you. If anyone else wants something larger made into an avatar let me know at the same email address.


----------



## nomore4s

Thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Blow

Thought I'd give this thread a bit of a bump as we have had a lot of new members join us since the last post.

If anyone has any questions about how to do something on ASF - anything to do with customisation, functionality, posting, etc - please post them in this thread so other ASF members can benefit from the answers, hopefully turning this thread into a handy resource.


----------



## Gordon

Just a heads up for the newbs (like me) who didnt think this site had a search function - it does but you need to be logged in to be able to see it. 

Basically i trolled the forums while not logged in and didnt think there was a search function - i used to arrange the stocks alphabetically and painstakingly went through the pages till i found the post i was looking for >.<

I really love this site - while at work i look around and see how different people analyse different stocks


----------



## Joe Blow

Gordon said:


> Just a heads up for the newbs (like me) who didnt think this site had a search function - it does but you need to be logged in to be able to see it.
> 
> Basically i trolled the forums while not logged in and didnt think there was a search function - i used to arrange the stocks alphabetically and painstakingly went through the pages till i found the post i was looking for >.<
> 
> I really love this site - while at work i look around and see how different people analyse different stocks




Glad you enjoy the site Gordon.

I think your point is especially relevant to ASF's unregistered visitors who may not be aware of these kind of advanced features. Registering at ASF (for free) gives you access to many features such as the site search function and a private messaging system (to contact other members) that are otherwise unavailable.

A good reason to consider registering.


----------



## 2020hindsight

nomore4s said:


> Joe,
> How do you reduce a photo size to use as an avatar?
> BTW, great site/forum lots of useful info/people
> Thanks



I'm sure this is old news, but maybe newbies might appreciate it 
Great Pig pinned a great post here :-
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=46477&highlight=irfanview#post46477

I simplify what he says a bit (but irfanview is dead easy , and the price is right as well  $0.00 )  :-
example (after yuo get Irfanview lol)

1. to get or rather "make" an avatar...
suppose you have a favourite photo - or for that matter you go to a website and like the picture - 
a. then press "Alt+prntscreen"
b. go to irfanview
c. press "cntl + V" = paste 
d. then using mouse , hold left button and draw a square around the bit you want ( roughly square) - can be big at this stage
e. then go to image / resize,  and set width and height to less than or equal to 80 x 80 
f. save it as a jpeg, 
and you go yourself an avatar 

2. Likewise to print a graph showing your stock going through the roof
just use Alt+prntscreen.

Beauty of using alt+printscreen is that the size of the image will be roughly as big as the square / rectangle you draw around it (no surprises when it you attach it and you open up to find this bludy great image you thought was smaller) 

3. If is photo is say 851 or more wide, it will automatically resize to 850

4. If you want photos side by side, then unless you use say 2 at 420, or 3 at 280, they will be in column rather than in an array / rows. 
see this post for examples of what I'm talking about 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=149169&highlight=850#post149169

PS sorry joe forgot to mentino to yuo,
i have two typos that I do more often than not - lol - , yuo = you,  and mentino= mention

PS WayneL mentioned that if you use Firefox, then you automatically get spellcheck - must try it one day


----------



## 2020hindsight

2020hindsight said:


> 1. to get or rather "make" an avatar...
> suppose you have a favourite photo - or for that matter you go to a website and like the picture -
> a. then press "Alt+prntscreen"
> b. go to irfanview
> c. press "cntl + V" = paste
> d. then using mouse , hold left button and draw a square around the bit you want ( roughly square) - can be big at this stage
> e. then go to image / resize,  and set width and height to less than or equal to 80 x 80
> f. save it as a jpeg,
> and you go yourself an avatar



apologies for any confusion
forget to add , in step d that you crop it :-

d. then using mouse , hold left button and draw a square around the bit you want ( roughly square) - can be big at this stage.  *go to edit / crop selection*  or simply press *"Cntl + Y"*


----------



## tigerboi

Joe Blow said:


> Garpal, there are two relatively simple steps involved in posting a chart.
> 
> 1. Get the chart onto your PC as an image file (e.g. .gif or .jpg).
> 2. Attach the image file to your post.
> 
> I am not familiar with Metastock so I am not sure how it renders charts. If I am going to post a chart I usually use the Etrade ones. To get the image to my PC it is a simple matter of right clicking on the chart and selecting 'Save Image As'. Now this is as easy as its going to get. If however, you cannot do this you will need to take screenshot and then crop and save the image with an image editing program. Now, if this is the case, don't worry, it is not that difficult and the more you do it the easier it will get.
> 
> Here is a fairly detailed thread on how to do this: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1401
> Be sure to read it all the way through.
> 
> To test any attachments, please feel free to use this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2522
> There is also a discussion on the same process there.
> 
> The second step is very easy. When you are composing your post, if you scroll down a little you will notice a section called 'Additional Options'. Within this section you will notice a subsection titled 'Attach files'. Click the 'Manage Attachments' button, navigate to where you have the file on your PC, click 'Upload' and you are done. Then simply close the 'Manage Attachments' window.
> 
> The image can be up to around 100K in size and the maximum dimensions of the image can be 1000x1000 pixels.
> 
> If you are still having difficulties let me know. Once you've got the hang of it, it will take you mere seconds to do and you will wonder why you waited so long to get started!



joe,do i need specific charting software to posts charts?i have etrade pro but cant seem to save chart,help!


----------



## 2020hindsight

tigerboi said:


> joe,do i need specific charting software to posts charts?i have etrade pro but cant seem to save chart,help!




tiger, not sure what your question is, but .. if you have a photo of a chart you want to post ( and I personally recommend alt+printscreen,  then alt+V to paste it into Irfanview) ... crop as necy, save as a jpeg (size and small kb size already set for you) 

then to add it to a post, all you do is go to "manage attachments" below the main square where you enter stick your post ... lol - oops better rephrase that     where you print your words ...

and browse to find your jpeg, and load it - simple.


----------



## 2020hindsight

joe , I have a question as well
how is Peru treating you 
 Peru


----------



## tigerboi

2020hindsight said:


> tiger, not sure what your question is, but .. if you have a photo of a chart you want to post ( and I personally recommend alt+printscreen,  then alt+V to paste it into Irfanview) ... crop as necy, save as a jpeg (size and small kb size already set for you)
> 
> then to add it to a post, all you do is go to "manage attachments" below the main square where you enter stick your post ... lol - oops better rephrase that     where you print your words ...
> 
> and browse to find your jpeg, and load it - simple.




been trying all that & nothing seems to be working,thanks see how i go


----------



## Joe Blow

tigerboi said:


> joe,do i need specific charting software to posts charts?i have etrade pro but cant seem to save chart,help!




Please read this thread on how to post a chart in four easy steps: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6530


----------



## Joe Blow

Just reviving this thread as there are some useful tips in here.


----------



## Geffro77

Joe,

Not sure if this is covered somewhere else, or if it just common sense :, but are there any way to search for posts that have all the terms you enter in them.

For example, I have tried to search for ASX CFD's in the past, and when I enter this in the search it returns results with either ASX or CFD and not just the results with both words in it. I have tried using 'ASX AND CFD' in the search, but it doesn't seem to work.

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow

Geffro77 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Not sure if this is covered somewhere else, or if it just common sense :, but are there any way to search for posts that have all the terms you enter in them.
> 
> For example, I have tried to search for ASX CFD's in the past, and when I enter this in the search it returns results with either ASX or CFD and not just the results with both words in it. I have tried using 'ASX AND CFD' in the search, but it doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Cheers.




The best way to do this would be to go the Advanced Search  and enter your search terms in the 'Search By Key Word(s):' box. Then in the 'Search Options' section below ensure the 'Show Results As' is set to 'Posts' rather than 'Threads'.

When you click 'Search Now' the search will then find all posts containing all your search terms.


----------



## Boyou

Hi Joe. This is not so much a  "How Do I do It?" question ,but a "Where Did It Go?"

What happened to the Stock ticker that used to be up on the right top corner of the home page? 

It was there a couple of days ago...Could you put out an APB for it ...I miss it!


----------



## Joe Blow

Boyou said:


> Hi Joe. This is not so much a  "How Do I do It?" question ,but a "Where Did It Go?"
> 
> What happened to the Stock ticker that used to be up on the right top corner of the home page?
> 
> It was there a couple of days ago...Could you put out an APB for it ...I miss it!




Sadly, it was going to cost us an additional $1,600 a month to keep it there and unfortunately right now that is an expense that ASF just cannot afford. 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11086


----------



## Boyou

Ok ,Joe. I understand now ...that's a scandalous cost! 

I can get the info elsewhere. Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: Aussie Stock Forums hints and tips!*

Thought I'd bump this thread for those who haven't seen it.

Plenty of great tips here for making the most of ASF!

If there's something you'd like to know how to do, or if you just have a query about an aspect of ASF's functionality, feel free to ask your question in this thread.


----------



## BABIHUTAN

G'day Joe,

ASF has reset my login with a numerical password lost following the wiping of my hard disk when my PC crashed.
Gratefull if you cud guide me on how to reset this password with one of my choice tt is easier to remember. Tks


----------



## Joe Blow

BABIHUTAN said:


> G'day Joe,
> 
> ASF has reset my login with a numerical password lost following the wiping of my hard disk when my PC crashed.
> Gratefull if you cud guide me on how to reset this password with one of my choice tt is easier to remember. Tks




Hi BABIHUTAN,

You can change your password in your User Control Panel: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/security


----------



## skinner36

Hi,

Is there a way to mark a thread as read instead of opening it up and clicking on all the entries?


----------



## Joe Blow

skinner36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to mark a thread as read instead of opening it up and clicking on all the entries?




I'm not sure what you mean by "clicking on all the entries". Getting to the last post of a thread is a one click process. Simply click on the green arrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that you see next to the name of the last poster in the thread and you will be immediately taken to the last post. This thread will then be considered as read until a new post is made.

While I'm on the topic there are also a couple of ways to mass mark threads as read.

1) Go to the forums index page and look just above the "Currently Active users" section where you will see a "Mark Forums Read" link. Clicking this will mark every thread on ASF as read.

2) Go into the index of any forum on ASF and click on the "Forum Tools" drop down menu at the top right of the list of threads. You will see a "Mark This Forum Read" option which, when selected, will mark every thread *in that forum only* as read.

Hope that helps.


----------



## skinner36

Thanks Joe,

Point numer 2 is exactly what I want to do


----------



## >Apocalypto<

*Joe,

Posting attachments is failing.... i have tried to post old charts i have put in the past but they keep failing.

I have checked the size on JPEG format. *


----------



## Joe Blow

>Apocalypto< said:


> *Joe,
> 
> Posting attachments is failing.... i have tried to post old charts i have put in the past but they keep failing.
> 
> I have checked the size on JPEG format. *




This problem has now been fixed. Let me know if you encounter any further issues with attachments.


----------



## >Apocalypto<

Joe Blow said:


> This problem has now been fixed. Let me know if you encounter any further issues with attachments.




cheers Joe will do.


----------



## jersey10

Joe,

Two questions about the software ASF uses.

Does the software allow you to password protect specific threads?

Can you designate moderators to specific threads?


----------



## Joe Blow

jersey10 said:


> Joe,
> 
> Two questions about the software ASF uses.
> 
> Does the software allow you to password protect specific threads?
> 
> Can you designate moderators to specific threads?




Hi jersey10,

The answer to both of your questions is no.

Moderators can be assigned to particular forums, but not specific threads. 

Threads are unable to be password protected however individual forums can.


----------



## Miner

Hi Joe

Good thread and I noticed it only today . Laggard as they call it.

Any way my queries are :


How do you select a moderator ?

Do they have some business interest with ASF  to be a moderator ?

What is the term for a moderator considering the Prime Minister gets elected for three years ?

What is the code of conduct for a moderator unless they get an immunity

Who moderates a moderator?

Regards


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi Miner,



Miner said:


> 1. How do you select a moderator ?




I select a moderator after a long period of observation of a number of short listed individuals. I often ask the other moderators for their opinions too. 



Miner said:


> 2. Do they have some business interest with ASF  to be a moderator ?




No. ASF moderators are just regular ASF members who agree to help enforce the site rules on a volunteer basis.



Miner said:


> 3. What is the term for a moderator considering the Prime Minister gets elected for three years




As long as they are prepared to put up with the torrents of abuse that they regularly receive as part of their job. 

Seriously though, there is no set time period. Moderators can resign at any time if they wish... and some of them just disappear, never to be heard from again. 



Miner said:


> 4. What is the code of conduct for a moderator unless they get an immunity




ASF moderators have to obey the same rules as everyone else. Even I do.



Miner said:


> 5. Who moderates a moderator?




Moderators usually don't need to be moderated because they are particularly aware of ASF's rules. However, should they need to be given a talking to then that would be my job.

:whip


----------



## Miner

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Miner,
> 
> 
> 
> I select a moderator after a long period of observation of a number of short listed individuals. I often ask the other moderators for their opinions too.
> 
> 
> 
> No. ASF moderators are just regular ASF members who agree to help enforce the site rules on a volunteer basis.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are prepared to put up with the torrents of abuse that they regularly receive as part of their job.
> 
> Seriously though, there is no set time period. Moderators can resign at any time if they wish... and some of them just disappear, never to be heard from again.
> 
> 
> 
> ASF moderators have to obey the same rules as everyone else. Even I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Moderators usually don't need to be moderated because they are particularly aware of ASF's rules. However, should they need to be given a talking to then that would be my job.
> 
> :whip





Mate 

Thanks for very pertinent response and I liked the whipping cartoon -  a picture says a thousand words.

Through this thread may I  suggest to all participants for the best interest of all of us to consider the following .

I do believe many of us get enormous advantages by learning, interacting and just watching the posts in ASF. These are all free to all of us. 

What about let us volunteer to put a small token of our winfall when we make our decisions to invest or divest on some of the stocks by reading posts in ASF. Please do not hound me saying that what happens if we loose money. That is part of the gain and I am sure no one should be cynical in asking that.

I do believe many of the postings are very good and some of them are just excellent (in fact better than some of the paid newsletters I subscribe).

Back to Joe - please keep the good work up.


----------



## Joe Blow

Miner said:


> Mate
> 
> Thanks for very pertinent response and I liked the whipping cartoon -  a picture says a thousand words.
> 
> Through this thread may I  suggest to all participants for the best interest of all of us to consider the following .
> 
> I do believe many of us get enormous advantages by learning, interacting and just watching the posts in ASF. These are all free to all of us.
> 
> What about let us volunteer to put a small token of our winfall when we make our decisions to invest or divest on some of the stocks by reading posts in ASF. Please do not hound me saying that what happens if we loose money. That is part of the gain and I am sure no one should be cynical in asking that.
> 
> I do believe many of the postings are very good and some of them are just excellent (in fact better than some of the paid newsletters I subscribe).
> 
> Back to Joe - please keep the good work up.




Hi Miner,

Thank you for your support! It is very gratifying to know that you feel you have benefitted from being a member of ASF. 

The best way to support ASF is by supporting those who pay to advertise here. ASF survives almost entirely on advertising revenue and if the advertisers feel that it is worth their while to advertise here they will continue to do so and this will help us to grow. 

Interactive Brokers is an example of a company who has been advertising here for quite some time now. 

So be sure to keep an eye on who is advertising here on ASF and please consider paying them a visit to see what they have on offer... 

Many thanks again for your support!


----------



## Miner

Hi Joe

Can you please do me two favours

1. Please start a new thread : Peter Costello - Clever departure or a Failed Aspirant 

2. tell us here How to start a new thread

Regards


----------



## GumbyLearner

Hi Miner

To answer No.2 click on the forum menu and go to General Chat

After you have the General Forum thread click on the button (New Thread)
type in the title of the thread and you'll be away.

About the Costello thread, I'm not sure what to do. But remember economically he was a "real fiscal conservative" but within the burbs he was a real pussy with no idea how to fight!


----------



## Timmy

Miner said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Can you please do me two favours
> 
> 1. Please start a new thread : Peter Costello - Clever departure or a Failed Aspirant
> 
> 2. tell us here How to start a new thread
> 
> Regards




Hi Miner - to start your Peter Costello thread go to the "General Chat" forum and click on "New Topic", like in this diagram:







In the Title put in the title of the thread, labelled with "1"

Then type in your text, labelled with 2

Then hit Submit, labelled with 3.


----------



## GumbyLearner

Cheers Timmy

New topic 

I agree!


----------



## Stan 101

*How to block someone from PMing you*

Is there a way through the control panel to block a member from PMing you?
If so, please advise.





cheers,


----------



## So_Cynical

*Re: How to block someone from PMing you*

Would putting a member on your ignore list work for PMs as well...i always 
though it just hid there forum posts from u. :dunno:


----------



## Stan 101

*Re: How to block someone from PMing you*



So_Cynical said:


> Would putting a member on your ignore list work for PMs as well...i always
> though it just hid there forum posts from u. :dunno:





thank you.


----------



## Timmy

*Re: How to block someone from PMing you*



So_Cynical said:


> Would putting a member on your ignore list work for PMs as well...i always
> though it just hid there forum posts from u. :dunno:




Stan - have chased this up for you and So_Cynical is right (and much faster than me...) - use the ignore function and you should stop PMs from the ignored.


----------



## happytown

joe or mods,

with the home page is it possible for an individual ASF member to substitute the "recent threads" for any of the "drop down forums"

cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

happytown said:


> joe or mods,
> 
> with the home page is it possible for an individual ASF member to substitute the "recent threads" for any of the "drop down forums"
> 
> cheers




Hi Happytown,

Unfortunately individual customisation of the ASF homepage is currently not possible.

This may change in the future however.


----------



## happytown

thanks joe

cheers


----------



## overit

How do I go about posting non-youtube videos. I tried some webcode things I found on the net and that didnt work and I tried using the youtube tags that work here and that doesnt work... is this possible. Where am I going wrong?

Liveleak is a video site I visit often and it provides embedded codes like the following one. I would prefer to embed videos as I think people would be more inclined to view it that way instead of following a link. Thanks.

LIVELEAK

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/be9_1245779171"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/be9_1245779171" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Joe Blow

overit said:


> How do I go about posting non-youtube videos. I tried some webcode things I found on the net and that didnt work and I tried using the youtube tags that work here and that doesnt work... is this possible. Where am I going wrong?
> 
> Liveleak is a video site I visit often and it provides embedded codes like the following one. I would prefer to embed videos as I think people would be more inclined to view it that way instead of following a link. Thanks.
> 
> LIVELEAK
> 
> <object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/be9_1245779171"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/be9_1245779171" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>




Unfortunately you can only embed YouTube videos on ASF at the moment, although this is something I hope to rectify soon. The problem is that for security reasons I do not allow HTML to be used in posts.

As soon as I sort out a solution for this I will start a thread in the announcements forum about it. In the meantime just link to them instead.


----------



## overit

OK thanks... I thought it must have been something like that.


----------



## pj2105

Hi

I wanted to know how I go about putting up a poll thread that asks the question. 
'Do you think the All Ordinaries (AOX) will go higher than 5,500 points by the end of 2010?'
And then members can click on 'yes' or 'no', and then we get totals, as I would like to know how optomistic people are about stocks.

I have tried, but can't find out how I can do this.  It may be I do not have the rights to be able to do this, but I am sure I have seen this type of thing before in ASF.

Anyway, this is a great site and I try to look through it daily.
Great work.


----------



## Joe Blow

pj2105 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to know how I go about putting up a poll thread that asks the question.
> 'Do you think the All Ordinaries (AOX) will go higher than 5,500 points by the end of 2010?'
> And then members can click on 'yes' or 'no', and then we get totals, as I would like to know how optomistic people are about stocks.
> 
> I have tried, but can't find out how I can do this.  It may be I do not have the rights to be able to do this, but I am sure I have seen this type of thing before in ASF.
> 
> Anyway, this is a great site and I try to look through it daily.
> Great work.




Here's how to do it:


 Start a new thread in the ASX Stock Chat forum titled "Will the XAO reach 5,500 by the end of 2010?" (or something similar - I prefer concise but descriptive thread titles)
 In your initial post, ensure that you explain why you are conducting the poll and be sure to include your own views.
 Before you submit your new thread check the box that says "Yes, post a poll with this thread" in the "Additional Options" section (scroll down a bit) and be sure to specify the amount of poll options you require.
 You will then be prompted to enter your poll question and poll options. I would simply use the thread title again for the question.

The important thing to remember with polls is to think them through first. Give careful consideration to the question you are asking and be sure to include all possible options.


----------



## nulla nulla

Thank you nomore4's for the link to this thread. If I have any more questions I know where to start.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just a reminder that if you are a registered ASF member, the time you see on the forums can be customised by you for your particular timezone.

Unregistered visitors all see AEDT (Sydney/Melbourne time).

If you are seeing the incorrect time for your timezone then please adjust your settings in the "Date & Time Options" in the "Edit Options" section of your UserCP.


----------



## MrBurns

Joe Blow said:


> If you need a thread deleted, please contact myself or one of the moderators and we will do it for you.




Ok - Could you take this one down for me - House prices to keep rising for years - I made a typo somewhere.

Now you said if you *NEED *a thread deleted, and I really need this deleted, and you also said you *WILL* do it.

Thanks.........


----------



## Joe Blow

MrBurns said:


> Ok - Could you take this one down for me - House prices to keep rising for years - I made a typo somewhere.
> 
> Now you said if you *NEED *a thread deleted, and I really need this deleted, and you also said you *WILL* do it.
> 
> Thanks.........




Believe me, with the rubbish that goes on in that thread, I'm getting very close to deleting it anyway.


----------



## trainspotter

Joe Blow said:


> Believe me, with the rubbish that goes on in that thread, I'm getting very close to deleting it anyway.




I got nothing but respect for this comment !


----------



## burglar

Hi Joe 

Thanks for the heads up regarding this thread!

I'm having a ball here at ASF, thanks guys! 

My next question relates to quotes I see at the bottom of posts,
obviously not typed in fresh for each post. How do I do it?

My suggestions:
Spell checker?
"How to do" buttton on Home page ?
Chat window to moderator?


----------



## burglar

I may not post new threads.
I may post new threads.
I may not post new threads.

?


----------



## burglar

Please explain "sticky"


----------



## burglar

Please, how do I get an avatar without breaching copywrite?

I was thinking "beagle boys" or similar!


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> My next question relates to quotes I see at the bottom of posts,
> obviously not typed in fresh for each post. How do I do it?




Instead of clicking the "New Reply" button, click the "Quote" button in the post you are responding to and it will automatically be quoted in your reply.

If you would like the quote multiple posts, click the "MultiQ" button in each post you would like to respond to. Then click the "New Reply" button at the bottom of the page to start your reply.



burglar said:


> My suggestions:
> Spell checker?




Coming soon.



burglar said:


> "How to do" buttton on Home page ?




Possibly in the future.



burglar said:


> Chat window to moderator?




Unfortunately this is not really feasible. Moderators are unpaid volunteers and help manage the forum only when they have the time.



burglar said:


> I may not post new threads.
> I may post new threads.
> I may not post new threads.
> 
> ?




These are the posting rules for particular forums and let you know what you are able to do.



burglar said:


> Please explain "sticky"




A "sticky" thread is one that is pinned to the top of the first page of the list of threads in a particular forum for higher visibility. 



burglar said:


> Please, how do I get an avatar without breaching copywrite?
> 
> I was thinking "beagle boys" or similar!




I don't think you will run into any copyright issues with avatars.


----------



## burglar

burglar thanks Joe Blow for his response!

I made a blue in one question though! Sorry.

"My next question relates to quotes I see at the bottom of posts,
obviously not typed in fresh for each post. How do I do it?"

Perhaps I should not have used the word _quotes_ but the word Proverb or Saying instead.


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> burglar thanks Joe Blow for his response!
> 
> I made a blue in one question though! Sorry.
> 
> "My next question relates to quotes I see at the bottom of posts,
> obviously not typed in fresh for each post. How do I do it?"
> 
> Perhaps I should not have used the word _quotes_ but the word Proverb or Saying instead.




My apologies, I misunderstood your question.

This is known as your signature. You can create/edit it here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/signature

All of your account settings can be modified/changed here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/


----------



## burglar

burglar said:


> I may not post new threads.
> I may post new threads.
> I may not post new threads.
> 
> ?




Thanks Joe,
I get it now ... each different forum has its own posting rules!

And the other items are working just fine!


----------



## burglar

Hi Joe,

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=595023#post595023
I lost the post. When I found and saved it, there was two identical posts.
No.66
No.67
Doesn't matter, 2 better than 0
cheers,
burglar


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=595023#post595023
> I lost the post. When I found and saved it, there was two identical posts.
> No.66
> No.67
> Doesn't matter, 2 better than 0
> cheers,
> burglar




Hi Burglar,

I have gone ahead and removed one of the double posts.

After you post, you have a 20 minute window of opportunity to edit or delete your post. Just click on the "Edit" button at the bottom right of your post. After 20 minutes this button disappears and the post can no longer be modified or removed.


----------



## burglar

Hi Joe, I know you can bump, but I can't remember if I am allowed to bump.

Thanks, 
burglar


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> Hi Joe, I know you can bump, but I can't remember if I am allowed to bump.




No bumping stocks threads unless new content is added. 

For other threads, please explain your reasons for bumping it when you do so.


----------



## ugotdan

Hi Joe,
How do I know if someone has replied to a post I have made on a thread? Is there some way I can link to it once posted?? Or do I have to search it again?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> No bumping stocks threads unless new content is added.
> 
> For other threads, please explain your reasons for bumping it when you do so.




burglar thanks Joe
Marlin
I believe it is interesting, it gets viewed but not much posting!


----------



## Joe Blow

ugotdan said:


> Hi Joe,
> How do I know if someone has replied to a post I have made on a thread? Is there some way I can link to it once posted?? Or do I have to search it again?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan




Hi Dan,

There's no way you can tell if someone has replied to a specific post. However, if you subscribe to a thread you can be notified by email when someone adds a post to it.

To subscribe to a thread, click on the "Thread Tools" drop down menu at the top of each page of a thread and select "Subscribe to this Thread", then choose from instant, daily or weekly email notifications.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ugotdan

Yup, got it! 

Thanks Joe.

Great site, love the smilies : is there some history behind ASF? 
Seems like quite an extensive website.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Joe Blow

ugotdan said:


> Great site, love the smilies : is there some history behind ASF?
> Seems like quite an extensive website.




Thanks for the kind words. 

I started ASF in May 2004 as a hobby because I was interested in online communities. Six and a half years and more than 15,000 threads later and we are one of the largest stock market forums in Australia. 

I think ASF has become a great community and a very useful resource, and I think that speaks volumes about the quality of its membership.


----------



## ugotdan

Geez, that's a lotta reading to catch up on...
Again, great work Joe!
Look forward to learning and contributing.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Assasin

Hey Joe, for the life of me, I carn't seem to find how to start a new thread.
Can you point me in the right direction please.


----------



## Joe Blow

Assasin said:


> Hey Joe, for the life of me, I carn't seem to find how to start a new thread.
> Can you point me in the right direction please.




Go into the forum you would like to start the thread in and click the "New Topic" button you will see at the top and bottom of the list of threads.


----------



## explod

Joe, 

Is there a way of clicking all on ones buddy list to send a collective p/m xmas cheeer

cheers explod


----------



## Joe Blow

explod said:


> Joe,
> 
> Is there a way of clicking all on ones buddy list to send a collective p/m xmas cheeer
> 
> cheers explod




Unfortunately, this feature is not available with this version of the forum software.


----------



## explod

Joe Blow said:


> Unfortunately, this feature is not available with this version of the forum software.




Thanks Joe, they all deserve an individual anyway.

hope alls good for the new year


----------



## burglar

Hi Joe,

I like the "New Posts" feature but it varies intensely from _3 pages_ all the way down to _not available_. Is there a better way?

burglar


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I like the "New Posts" feature but it varies intensely from _3 pages_ all the way down to _not available_. Is there a better way?
> 
> burglar




Hi Burglar,

The "New Posts" feature should give you all the threads that have been updated since the end of your last ASF session. A session ends once you have:


 Not interacted with the forums for 30 minutes.
 Closed your browser.
 Manually logged out from ASF.

It can get confusing when your session expires and the "New Posts" resets. If this happens, select the "Today's Posts" option from the "Quick Links" drop down menu in the navigation bar above. This will give you all threads that have been updated in the last 24 hours.


----------



## burglar

Hi Joe Blow,

Report post.

I see smallish black triangle at the bottom of post with white exclamation mark!
What does it do and under what dire circumstance would I use it.

burglar


----------



## Joe Blow

burglar said:


> Hi Joe Blow,
> 
> Report post.
> 
> I see smallish black triangle at the bottom of post with white exclamation mark!
> What does it do and under what dire circumstance would I use it.
> 
> burglar




Hi Burglar,

Use the "Report Post" function when you see a post that is in violation of ASF's rules.

This thread will give you a good idea of what should be reported: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17815

Also be sure to review the Code of Conduct and the Posting Guidelines.

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## Joe Blow

It has come to my attention that some ASF members haven't been noticing their private messages due to the location and size of the regular PM notification at the top of the website. 

As it is not currently feasible to change the location or size of this section of the website I would suggest that those who aren't noticing their PMs select a different private message notification method.

There are three methods of PM notification:

1. Normal - A number, indicating how many unread private messages you have, appears next to "Notifications" at the top of the website.

2. Pop Up Notification - If you are browsing the forums when you receive a new private message, the system can pop-up a notification box informing you of the new message.

3. Email Notification - The forum can send a message to your email address to let you know you when someone sends you a private message.

You can edit your private message notification options in the "General Settings" section of your user settings: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences

Just scroll down to the "Private Messaging" section and select what notification option you prefer. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Whiskers

Joe Blow said:


> It has come to my attention that *some ASF members haven't been noticing their private messages due to the location and size of the regular PM notification at the top of the website*.
> 
> As it is not currently feasible to change the location or size of this section of the website I would suggest that those who aren't noticing their PMs select a different private message notification method.
> 
> There are three methods of PM notification:
> 
> 1. Normal - A number, indicating how many unread private messages you have, appears next to "Notifications" at the top of the website.
> 
> *2. Pop Up Notification* - If you are browsing the forums when you receive a new private message, the system can pop-up a notification box informing you of the new message.
> 
> 3. Email Notification - The forum can send a message to your email address to let you know you when someone sends you a private message.
> 
> You can edit your private message notification options in the "General Settings" section of your user settings: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/preferences
> 
> Just scroll down to the "Private Messaging" section and select what notification option you prefer.
> 
> Hope this helps.




I'm guilty. It took me awhile to remember to look up there, so I have now opted for option 2. 

Also, noticed the Miscellaneous Options and changed to enhanced so I can see the enhancements instead of just their code.... much better.


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

When posting a quote of a previous post, the quote normaly includes the name of the poster. Is it possible to also include the "date and the Thread Post number" of the previous post? 

I feel this would assist those wanting to refer back to the original post to read it in it's entirety and confirm the context in which it was made.

thanks & regards

nulla


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> When posting a quote of a previous post, the quote normaly includes the name of the poster. Is it possible to also include the "date and the Thread Post number" of the previous post?
> 
> I feel this would assist those wanting to refer back to the original post to read it in it's entirety and confirm the context in which it was made.
> 
> thanks & regards
> 
> nulla




Hi Nulla,

By clicking on the green arrow next to the poster's name - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - you will be immediately taken to the post that the quote comes from.

Hope that helps.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Nulla,
> 
> By clicking on the green arrow next to the poster's name -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - you will be immediately taken to the post that the quote comes from.
> 
> Hope that helps.




Thanks Joe

Constantly learning.


----------



## Tysonboss1

Is it possible to print an entire thread out, If so how do I do it.


----------



## Joe Blow

Tysonboss1 said:


> Is it possible to print an entire thread out, If so how do I do it.




Click on the "Thread Tools" drop down menu on the thread you wish to print and select "Show Printable Version".

Then just select the "Print" option on whatever browser you're using.


----------



## Tysonboss1

Is there a way I can search a thread to find all my posts


----------



## nomore4s

Tysonboss1 said:


> Is there a way I can search a thread to find all my posts




Yes, go to top of thread and you should see a search thread tab, click on advanced search and enter username and it should come up with all posts by that user.


----------



## Tysonboss1

nomore4s said:


> Yes, go to top of thread and you should see a search thread tab, click on advanced search and enter username and it should come up with all posts by that user.




thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## Joe Blow

Tysonboss1 said:


> Is there a way I can search a thread to find all my posts




Left click on your user name in any thread and select "View Forum Posts".


----------



## Tysonboss1

Joe Blow said:


> Left click on your user name in any thread and select "View Forum Posts".




Hi Joe,

That lists all posts from all threads,

I was after a list of all the posts from a single thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

Tysonboss1 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> That lists all posts from all threads,
> 
> I was after a list of all the posts from a single thread.




Apologies, I misunderstood.

Click on the number of replies in the thread (located right above the thread views) and a box will pop up listing who has posted in the thread and how many posts they have made. Then simply click on the number of posts next to your user name and you will see a list of all your posts in that thread.

Hope that helps.


----------



## quadfin

How do i post you tube videos embedded???
Thanks in advance


----------



## Joe Blow

quadfin said:


> How do i post you tube videos embedded???
> Thanks in advance




To embed a video, simply click on the "Insert Video" icon, which is the fifth icon from the right, just above the text editing area (see attachment), and copy and paste the URL of the video into the box that pops up.


----------



## cynic

Hi Joe.

A friend of mine whom uses prepaid mobile internet wants to register but only has a gmail account.

Are you able to point me to a thread/instructions detailing the steps he may follow in order to register and avail himself of this wonderful community.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. I did notice that a similar question was raised on the ABC thread and I tried to trace the answer rather than asking for its regurgitation , but sadly my tech skills failed me on this occasion.


----------



## Joe Blow

cynic said:


> A friend of mine whom uses prepaid mobile internet wants to register but only has a gmail account.
> 
> Are you able to point me to a thread/instructions detailing the steps he may follow in order to register and avail himself of this wonderful community.




Hi cynic,

Many thanks for the kind words!

Please tell your friend to contact me via the "Contact Us" link the bottom of the page and I will get them registered.


----------



## nulla nulla

Can someone tell me if there is an easy way to post a spread sheet/table to a thread, please?


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Can someone tell me if there is an easy way to post a spread sheet/table to a thread, please?




Nulla, if you would like to create a table in a post the new post editor offers this function. Just click on the "Table" icon, which is the one on the far left of the bottom row. You will then be prompted to enter the table properties.

Let me know if you need any further help.


----------



## nulla nulla

Thanks Joe that was quick, I'll print off a spread sheet then have a go at the table set up.


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

I need you to delete my last post on the IOF thread which is the incomplete table. By the time I worked out how to do it (inputting data then saving/editing until I worked it out) the thread timed out before I corrected the last save and finished inputting the data. 

I  should be able to re-enter the data in one go now.

Also, is there any way of transferring data in from a spread sheet?


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I need you to delete my last post on the IOF thread which is the incomplete table. By the time I worked out how to do it (inputting data then saving/editing until I worked it out) the thread timed out before I corrected the last save and finished inputting the data.
> 
> I  should be able to re-enter the data in one go now.




Deleted.



nulla nulla said:


> Also, is there any way of transferring data in from a spread sheet?




Not that I'm aware of. Maybe give cutting and pasting it in a try and see if that works.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of. Maybe give cutting and pasting it in a try and see if that works.




I opened another thread, looked at the table structure and will try setting it up in word, then cutting and pasting. Should be able to quickly edit any errors then if I get it wrong.

Thanks Joe


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

Is it possible to post a "pdf" document as a table?

regards

nulla


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Is it possible to post a "pdf" document as a table?
> 
> regards
> 
> nulla




Hi Nulla,

As far as I'm aware this is not possible.

You can either attach the PDF document to your post or use the "Table" feature in the text editor and enter the data yourself manually.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Joe, how do I remove my old charts from the 'manage attachments' page please?


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> Joe, how do I remove my old charts from the 'manage attachments' page please?




Hi GB,

Sorry for the delay in replying.

If you have attached the charts to posts they are unable to be deleted. The only attachments that can be removed from the Attachment Manager are ones that have not been used, and I believe these are removed automatically if they are no utilised fairly soon after being uploaded.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Joe Blow said:


> Hi GB,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying.
> 
> If you have attached the charts to posts they are unable to be deleted. The only attachments that can be removed from the Attachment Manager are ones that have not been used, and I believe these are removed automatically if they are no utilised fairly soon after being uploaded.




Thanks mate.  It's just that I have to wait for old thumbnails to load each time I want add a new chart.  Bit slow on the laptop.


----------



## nulla nulla

*Table Settings:*

This is simply a test of different parameters in the "Insert Table" option.

*Rows:* 19, *Columns:* 2, *Width:* 500, *Table Style:* No Borders, *Alignment:* Not Set


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price*  *3.28*  *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	



*Rows:* 19, *Columns:* 2, *Width:* 500, *Table Style:* Outer Borders, *Alignment:* Left


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price* 	3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	



*Rows:* 19, *Columns:* 2, *Width:* 500, *Table Style:* Full Grid, *Alignment:* Centre


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price* 	3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	



*Rows:* 19, *Columns:* 2, *Width:* 500, *Table Style:* Outer Borders, *Alignment:* Right


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price* 	3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	



*Rows:* 19, *Columns:* 2, *Width:* 250, *Table Style:* No Borders, *Alignment:* Not Set


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price*  *3.28*  *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	

*And the same thing without the headers:*


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price*  *3.28*  *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price* 	3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price* 	3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price* 	3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price*  *3.28*  *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21	 *Yield %* 	6.40%	 *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%


----------



## nulla nulla

*And with several columns width set to: "250, 300 & 350", Alignment set to "Left":*


*SYD*             *Date:*  *20-Dec-12*  *18-Jan-13*  *01-Feb-13*  *22-Mar-13*  *05-Apr-13*        *Closing Price* 	$3.56		$3.05		$3.23		$3.20		$3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,625,910,384		5,676,692,885		6,011,710,826		5,955,874,502		6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827		0.1827		0.1827		0.1827		0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.13%		5.99%		5.66%		5.71%		5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21		0.21		0.21		0.21		0.21	 *Yield %*  *5.90%*  *6.89%*  *6.50%*  *6.56%*  *6.40%* 	P/E		19.49		16.69		17.68		17.52		17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55		3.55		3.55		3.55		3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	-0.28%		14.08%		9.01%		9.86%		7.61%	


*SYD*             *Date:*  *20-Dec-12*  *18-Jan-13*  *01-Feb-13*  *22-Mar-13*  *05-Apr-13*        *Closing Price* 	$3.56		$3.05		$3.23		$3.20		$3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,625,910,384		5,676,692,885		6,011,710,826		5,955,874,502		6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827		0.1827		0.1827		0.1827		0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.13%		5.99%		5.66%		5.71%		5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21		0.21		0.21		0.21		0.21	 *Yield %*  *5.90%*  *6.89%*  *6.50%*  *6.56%*  *6.40%* 	P/E		19.49		16.69		17.68		17.52		17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55		3.55		3.55		3.55		3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	-0.28%		14.08%		9.01%		9.86%		7.61%	


*SYD*             *Date:*  *20-Dec-12*  *18-Jan-13*  *01-Feb-13*  *22-Mar-13*  *05-Apr-13*        *Closing Price* 	$3.56		$3.05		$3.23		$3.20		$3.28	 *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782		1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,625,910,384		5,676,692,885		6,011,710,826		5,955,874,502		6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827		0.1827		0.1827		0.1827		0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.13%		5.99%		5.66%		5.71%		5.57%	 *Dist $* 	0.21		0.21		0.21		0.21		0.21	 *Yield %*  *5.90%*  *6.89%*  *6.50%*  *6.56%*  *6.40%* 	P/E		19.49		16.69		17.68		17.52		17.95	 *NTA $* 	3.55		3.55		3.55		3.55		3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	-0.28%		14.08%		9.01%		9.86%		7.61%


----------



## nulla nulla

*Two columns with the width set to "250" and alignment set to "left":*


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price*  *$3.28*  *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	$0.21	 *Yield %*  *6.40%*  *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	$3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	

[/td]
[/tr]


It appears that by alligning the table to the left that you can put your comments in so that they sit to the right of the table. Unfortunately, from the above test posts it also appears that if you post more than one table (with different alignment settings) in your reply your tables and related posts may not line up.

*Two columns with the width set to "250" and alignment set to "Right":*


*SYD*     *Date:*  *05-Apr-13*    *Closing Price*  *$3.28*  *Issued Shares* 	1,861,210,782	 *Capital* 	6,104,771,365	 *Earnings $* 	0.1827	 *ROE* 	5.57%	 *Dist $* 	$0.21	 *Yield %*  *6.40%*  *P/E* 	17.95	 *NTA $* 	$3.55	 *Discount to NTA* 	7.61%	

[/td]
[/tr]


It also appears that by alligning the table to the right that you can put your comments in so that they sit to the left of the table. Unfortunately, from the above test posts it also appears that if you post more than one table (with different alignment settings) in your reply your tables and related posts may not line up.


----------



## nulla nulla

However you could probably use the alignment differences to compare like for like shares on a one against one basis:


*Share:*  *GPT*    *Date:*  *5-Apr-13*    *Closing Price*  *$3.85*  *Issued Shares* 	1,766,785,075	 *Capital* 	6,802,122,539	 *Earnings $* 	0.3360	 *ROE* 	8.73%	 *Dist $* 	0.193	 *Yield %*  *5.01%*  *P/E* 	11.46	 *NTA $* 	3.73	 *Discount to NTA* 	-3.22%	

*Share:*  *SGP*    *Date:*  *5-Apr-13*    *Closing Price*  *$3.73*  *Issued Shares* 	2,203,547,228	 *Capital* 	8,219,231,160	 *Earnings $* 	0.0130	 *ROE* 	0.35%	 *Dist $* 	0.24	 *Yield %*  *6.43%*  *P/E* 	286.92	 *NTA $* 	3.49	 *Discount to NTA* 	-6.88%	


[/td]
[/tr]


----------



## springhill

When posting an announcement/website/thread link, instead of it reading like this,

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130405/pdf/42f2ydwl9wxvhl.pdf

How do I make it into the simpleer version that some people use of

 'click here'

The 'click here' actually takes to the page, instead of using the monstrous length of the proper link.


----------



## nulla nulla

1. Put [url= in front of the thread.....


----------



## nulla nulla

2. put

 ]click here 

after the thread...


----------



## nulla nulla

3. then put

[/url]

after ]click here

to close the instruction.

I had to split up the reply as the instruction kept converting to "click here"

good luck


----------



## Country Lad

springhill said:


> When posting an announcement/website/thread link, instead of it reading like this,
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130405/pdf/42f2ydwl9wxvhl.pdf
> 
> How do I make it into the simpleer version that some people use of
> 
> 'click here'
> 
> The 'click here' actually takes to the page, instead of using the monstrous length of the proper link.




To make it a bit easier to understand this example uses spaces to show the entire link.  Just delete all the spaces except the ones each side of "click here" and you can see how it works.

[ url=http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130405/pdf/42f2ydwl9wxvhl.pdf][/url] click here. [ /url]

and you get this

 click here. 

Cheers 
Country Lad


----------



## Joe Blow

springhill said:


> When posting an announcement/website/thread link, instead of it reading like this,
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130405/pdf/42f2ydwl9wxvhl.pdf
> 
> How do I make it into the simpleer version that some people use of
> 
> 'click here'
> 
> The 'click here' actually takes to the page, instead of using the monstrous length of the proper link.




There is a complete list of BB code tags here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes

The section that details what you would like to do is "URL Hyperlinking".

Hope that helps.


----------



## Country Lad

I will try it again, my edits to make correction just wouldn't stick.  Let's see how this goes.


To make it a bit easier to understand this example uses spaces to show the entire link.  

[ url=http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130405/pdf/42f2ydwl9wxvhl.pdf] click here. [ /url]

Just delete the 2 spaces inside the brackets and you can see how it works to get this

 click here. 


Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## springhill

click here

Many thanks for the replies


----------



## nulla nulla

Just testing something...




 * 	Share:	 *   * 	Date:	 *   *  Closing Price  *  * 	Issued Shares	 *  * 	Capital	 *  * 	Earnings $	 *  * 	ROE	 *  * 	Dist $	 *  * 	Yield %	 *  * 	P/E	 *  *  NTA $  *  *  Discount to NTA  *


----------



## nulla nulla

Don't panic, just testing some table changes to simplify posting. 


*Code*  *	Closing Price	*  *Capital*  *Earnings $*  *ROE*  *Dist $*  *	Yield %	*  *P/E*  *NTA $*  *Discount to NTA*            ALZ  *	3.610	* 	2,082,416,215		0.3120		8.64%		0.2150	 *	5.96%	* 	11.57		3.46		-4.34%	 BWP  *	2.420	* 	1,291,422,812		0.1645		6.80%		0.1387	 *	5.73%	* 	14.71		1.87		-29.41%	 CFX  *	2.190	* 	6,194,405,493		0.1148		5.24%		0.1340	 *	6.12%	* 	19.08		2.05		-6.83%	 CHC  *	4.110	* 	1,227,592,666		0.0903		2.20%		0.1890	 *	4.60%	* 	45.51		2.12		-93.87%	 CMW  *	1.020	* 	1,250,049,814		0.0526		5.16%		0.0712	 *	6.98%	* 	19.39		0.68		-50.00%	 CPA  *	1.165	* 	2,734,258,976		0.0746		6.40%		0.0640	 *	5.49%	* 	15.62		1.15		-1.30%	 CQR  *	4.190	* 	1,376,893,376		0.0688		1.64%		0.2640	 *	6.30%	* 	60.90		3.31		-26.59%	 DXS  *	1.140	* 	5,516,487,561		0.0680		5.96%		0.0557	 *	4.89%	* 	16.76		1.03		-10.68%	 FKP  *	1.480	* 	475,936,483		0.2940		19.86%		0.0000	 *	0.00%	* 	5.03		3.98		62.81%	 GMG  *	5.160	* 	8,780,675,529		0.2307		4.47%		0.1870	 *	3.62%	* 	22.37		2.64		-95.45%	 GPT  *	4.090	* 	7,226,150,957		0.3360		8.22%		0.1930	 *	4.72%	* 	12.17		3.73		-9.65%	 IOF  *	3.310	* 	2,032,497,086		0.1600		4.83%		0.1655	 *	5.00%	* 	20.69		3.14		-5.41%	 MGR  *	1.720	* 	5,892,010,416		0.0864		5.02%		0.0860	 *	5.00%	* 	19.91		1.64		-4.88%	 SCP  *	1.650	* 	963,930,000		0.1180		7.15%		0.1040	 *	6.30%	* 	13.98		1.58		-4.43%	 SGP  *	3.840	* 	8,458,206,578		0.0130		0.34%		0.2400	 *	6.25%	* 	295.38		3.49		-10.03%	 WDC  *	11.710	* 	26,345,269,924		0.7559		6.46%		0.4950	 *	4.23%	* 	15.49		6.90		-69.71%		WRT	 *	3.260	* 	9,956,581,796		0.2706		8.30%		0.1875	 *	5.75%	* 	12.05		3.42		4.68%


----------



## coolcup

Hi there

Sorry for the potentially silly question, but ASF behaves quite differently to a number of other forums I am a member of. Take the following example:

1. I login to the forum
2. Let's say threads A, B and C have new content which I haven't read as yet. These appear in bold
3. I read threads A and B but leave C for later
4. I log out
5. The next day I log in and new content has been added to thread D

On the other forums I have used, both C and D would appear as bolded threads (ie both threads that have content which I have not read). On ASF, only thread D would appear as bold meaning if I didn't remember I had not read thread C, then I would forget to go back and read it.

Is there any way to change the default setting of ASF to my preference (ie the former scenario). I hope this is making some sense - it is a bit difficult to explain but is an issue which creates a great deal of annoyance for me!!! It would be great for all the threads which you have not read with new content to appear as bold, rather than just what has updated each time you login vs the previous time you logged in. Particularly on smart devices, it is always fun to login on the run, read a few threads and then login later to catch up on what you didn't have time for the first time around.

Thank you!!


----------



## Joe Blow

coolcup said:


> Is there any way to change the default setting of ASF to my preference (ie the former scenario). I hope this is making some sense - it is a bit difficult to explain but is an issue which creates a great deal of annoyance for me!!! It would be great for all the threads which you have not read with new content to appear as bold, rather than just what has updated each time you login vs the previous time you logged in. Particularly on smart devices, it is always fun to login on the run, read a few threads and then login later to catch up on what you didn't have time for the first time around.




Hi coolcup, I just did a little digging and think I may have found a solution to your problem. I have modified an admin setting that will hopefully make ASF work the way you want it to.

See how it goes over the next 24 hours and please let me know one way or the other by posting in this thread tomorrow sometime. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

Are the changes you made the reason there are 214 threads on the new posts list this morning or were the members unusualy busy last night?

regards

nulla


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Are the changes you made the reason there are 214 threads on the new posts list this morning or were the members unusualy busy last night?




Yes. In short, if you didn't read the new posts in a thread, it will remain as having "new posts" until you do, though if you don't read them it will just drop further down the list as other threads are updated with new posts.

Unlike the old system, logging or timing out does not change this.

Am more than happy to hear any feedback from members regarding this change, positive or negative.


----------



## waza1960

+++ for me


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Yes. In short, if you didn't read the new posts in a thread, it will remain as having "new posts" until you do, though if you don't read them it will just drop further down the list as other threads are updated with new posts.
> 
> Unlike the old system, logging or timing out does not change this.
> 
> Am more than happy to hear any feedback from members regarding this change, positive or negative.




Isn't this a duplication of "Todays Posts" in the "Quick links" menu?


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Isn't this a duplication of "Todays Posts" in the "Quick links" menu?




Probably moreso than it was before the change. However, "Today's Posts" will only go back 24 hours, while "New Posts" will now go back further than that, as long as a thread has unread posts.

Keep in mind that you can reset "New Posts" by clicking "Mark Forums Read" just above  the "Currently Active Users" on the forums home page. This option can also be found in the "Forum Actions" drop down menu in the navigation bar.

My feeling is that this new system gives people more options with regards to keeping track of updated threads that they haven't yet read. It can be reset at any time, and "Today's Posts" is always there as an option should you only wish to look at threads updated in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Logique

springhill said:


> When posting an announcement/website/thread link, instead of it reading like this,
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130405/pdf/42f2ydwl9wxvhl.pdf
> How do I make it into the simpleer version that some people use of
> 'click here'
> The 'click here' actually takes to the page, instead of using the monstrous length of the proper link.



Links are automated. Just use the Link button in the Reply toolbar.  Highlight some text > Click the Link button > Paste in the URL > OK.


----------



## Julia

Joe Blow said:


> Hi coolcup, I just did a little digging and think I may have found a solution to your problem. I have modified an admin setting that will hopefully make ASF work the way you want it to.
> 
> See how it goes over the next 24 hours and please let me know one way or the other by posting in this thread tomorrow sometime. Fingers crossed!



I don't know whether it's due to the change made or not, but I'm finding it irritating that the icon preceding the thread title which has always taken me to the first new post in a thread since I logged off, is now taking me several pages back.  Only way I have been able to avoid scrolling through several pages that I've already read, is to click on the last post and retrace upwards.

I would much prefer it to be how it was, something that seems to have worked well for everyone as far as I know for years.


----------



## Trembling Hand

Julia said:


> I don't know whether it's due to the change made or not, but I'm finding it irritating that the icon preceding the thread title which has always taken me to the first new post in a thread since I logged off, is now taking me several pages back.  Only way I have been able to avoid scrolling through several pages that I've already read, is to click on the last post and retrace upwards.
> 
> I would much prefer it to be how it was, something that seems to have worked well for everyone as far as I know for years.




Yeah. +1


----------



## MrBurns

Trembling Hand said:


> Yeah. +1




It's not supposed to work like that, need a fix.

When you are notified of a new post that's where the link should go.


----------



## Trembling Hand

MrBurns said:


> It's not supposed to work like that, need a fix.
> 
> When you are notified of a new post that's where the link should go.






Thanks. I know how it works but to be taken back to May 25th for a thread I've posted in yesterday makes me think something is wrong although you would know better as to what I am seeing


----------



## MrBurns

Trembling Hand said:


> Thanks. I know how it works but to be taken back to May 25th for a thread I've posted in yesterday makes me think something is wrong although you would know better as to what I am seeing




I just said something is wrong


----------



## CanOz

Interesting, its working ok for me...


----------



## MrBurns

CanOz said:


> Interesting, its working ok for me...




Now ...it's working.


----------



## Joe Blow

Keep the feedback coming everyone. I need to understand how this new system is working for people and whether it's an improvement or a step backwards.

I'm wondering whether it takes a day or two for the new system to completely change over from the old one. Perhaps there are some teething problems during the transition period? Anyway, time will tell.


----------



## coolcup

Joe Blow said:


> Keep the feedback coming everyone. I need to understand how this new system is working for people and whether it's an improvement or a step backwards.
> 
> I'm wondering whether it takes a day or two for the new system to completely change over from the old one. Perhaps there are some teething problems during the transition period? Anyway, time will tell.




This is awesome and much more consistent with how many other forums on the internet operate. It really does assist the people who check in from time to time on smart phones rather than having to go through every unread thread in the fear of missing something when they come back later. I really am supportive of this change.


----------



## nulla nulla

I'm thinking, after reading the posts since the change, that maybe we could do with three options:

1. The previous "New Posts" format that only showed the new posts since your previous llogin:
2. The existing "Todays posts" (in the "quick link" menu) that showed the new posts since your last login and the preceding posts over the last 24 hours: and
3. The new altered "New posts" format that has everything but is basically an extended version of the "Todays Posts" but includes threads that have been updated over a longer period, which could also go in the "Quick Links" menu.

By segregating the options, regular visitors would be able to focus on those threads of interest that have been updated since their last recent visit and where desired, have options to go back per option 2 over the preceding 24 hours or option 3 for longer periods to review a thread they were interested in, in the recent past, without having to resort to the search facility.

Just my two (2) cents worth.


----------



## Julia

Julia said:


> I don't know whether it's due to the change made or not, but I'm finding it irritating that the icon preceding the thread title which has always taken me to the first new post in a thread since I logged off, is now taking me several pages back.  Only way I have been able to avoid scrolling through several pages that I've already read, is to click on the last post and retrace upwards.
> 
> I would much prefer it to be how it was, something that seems to have worked well for everyone as far as I know for years.



Above function now seems to be working normally.
I'm not sure what exactly what Cool Cup had a problem with in the old format.  Seems to have worked pretty well for all of us for a long time.


----------



## coolcup

Julia said:


> Above function now seems to be working normally.
> I'm not sure what exactly what Cool Cup had a problem with in the old format.  Seems to have worked pretty well for all of us for a long time.




Hi Julia

I don't mean to bring change for change's sake and I am very conscious that I am very new to this forum, so I don't mean to break established ground. I was asking because:

1. I am a bit of a forum addict across many other topics and many other forums which have a similar layout (maybe engine?) to ASF follow the format I described in my earlier post. I was just wondering whether it was able to be changed in a user setting or if it was a global change

2. I don't really see the advantage of ASF unbolding all the posts you haven't read just because you logged in on a particular occasion. If you prefer it to work this way, to me it appears easier for you to use the "mark all posts as read" at the end of the particular time you use the site, whereas I have no such function to enable the forum to behave the way I would like and many other forums work.

I don't mean to change the world for established members, but it is a bit of a different approach to every other forum I have seen around which may take some getting used to for new members. And I can't really see the advantage that the current approach brings, which is why I asked the question. I also am finding under the new system that when I click a new thread, it is taking me to the latest post which is fine by me.


----------



## Country Lad

I can see where coolcup is coming from.  This forum was handling the read/unread posts differently to nearly all other forums, certainly compared the the most widely used forum software, MyBB and phpBB.

Now that Joe has made the changes, the handling of the posts are now the same as the other forums.

I think that what coolcup is saying and now the effect of the changes may not be clear.

It was the case that when we read posts, they continued to show up if we refreshed, where on other forums they are deleted from the list.

To demonstrate:

A refresh or "New Posts" shows:





I read the posts marked with the cross, but don't have time to read the rest and log out.  Previously, if I logged in again those post I have read (and which do not have any new posts since I read them) would still show up.  

Now, with the changes, the same thing happens as on other forums where the read posts are no longer on the list, so I don't have to think about whether or not I should open them







If I go to "Today's posts" the threads I have read are no longer in bold so I can see which ones (in bold) I have not read.





As normal, if I click on "Mark All Forums Read" then there will be no posts on the New Posts list.

Now we are the same as the most used forum software so people new here can more easily navigate.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## nulla nulla

If read posts drop of the display list after you read them, should you want to go back to them for what ever reason you have to search for them. Far better you have it remain on the list in "unbold" format. 

Also if "New Posts" only lists the new posts to threads since your previous log in, you don't get a list of all the threads you chose to ignore last time you logged in and you don't have to go through the rigmarole of marking them as read to get them off your list.

I found the previous "New Posts" format much easier to use and less cluttered with threads that I have no interest in.

Sometimes it is the differences in a forum that make them stand out from the rest and a pleasure to participate in (heaven forbid that you revert to the hotcopper styles).


----------



## Julia

nulla nulla said:


> If read posts drop of the display list after you read them, should you want to go back to them for what ever reason you have to search for them. Far better you have it remain on the list in "unbold" format.
> 
> Also if "New Posts" only lists the new posts to threads since your previous log in, you don't get a list of all the threads you chose to ignore last time you logged in and you don't have to go through the rigmarole of marking them as read to get them off your list.
> 
> I found the previous "New Posts" format much easier to use and less cluttered with threads that I have no interest in.
> 
> Sometimes it is the differences in a forum that make them stand out from the rest and a pleasure to participate in (heaven forbid that you revert to the hotcopper styles).



Agree 100%.


----------



## Trembling Hand

LOL who deleted all the two bob screamer stock threads?

I know they were all rubbish but ya didn't have to delete them.


----------



## Country Lad

Trembling Hand said:


> LOL who deleted all the two bob screamer stock threads?
> 
> I know they were all rubbish but ya didn't have to delete them.




Joe, the trouble with making changes is that people don't like any change or do not try to understand what the changes actually are.

For example, although nothing has changed in this case, we have an assumption that posts have been deleted without understanding that the listing is in chronological order so the complaint should have been that nobody has made a post in the cheapies lately.  

Go down a bit further and PEN, OSL and all the others are there.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Trembling Hand

Country Lad said:


> Joe, the trouble with making changes is that people don't like any change or do not try to understand what the changes actually are.
> 
> For example, although nothing has changed in this case, we have an assumption that posts have been deleted without understanding that the listing is in chronological order so the complaint should have been that nobody has made a post in the cheapies lately.
> 
> Go down a bit further and PEN, OSL and all the others are there.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




I guess the real assumption is that people have a sense of humour. Clearly thats a very poor one on my part. 

Problem is as outlined in the pics,





I know they haven't been deleted FFS. They just don't show up any more in the alphabet stock list that they should.


----------



## Country Lad

Trembling Hand said:


> I know they haven't been deleted FFS. They just don't show up any more in the alphabet stock list that they should.




Aha did you hear that?  It was the sound of a penny dropping.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## coolcup

Hi there

Can someone explain to me the difference between the "New Posts" button and the button under "quick links" called "Today's Posts"?

Also, the Today's Posts section has a subheading which is titled "The threads below have not been updated since your last visit or since forums have been marked read" - why would I want to know which threads have not been updated?

I am not looking for any kind of changes to be made. I just want to understand what each is trying to do.

Many thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

coolcup said:


> Can someone explain to me the difference between the "New Posts" button and the button under "quick links" called "Today's Posts"?




"New Posts" gives you all the new posts since you last logged out or timed out, while "Today's Posts" gives you the last 24 hours worth of posts, irrespective of how many times you have logged in or out.



coolcup said:


> Also, the Today's Posts section has a subheading which is titled "The threads below have not been updated since your last visit or since forums have been marked read" - why would I want to know which threads have not been updated?




That subheading lets you know what threads have had posts added to them since you last logged out or timed out. All threads above it contain new posts, while all threads below it do not. Basically this lets you know where you stopped reading when you were last active on the forums.

A third option you may wish to explore is "What's New?" in the 'Community" drop down menu. This is an activity stream of all new content added to the forums; posts, new threads, blog entries, blog comments etc.


----------



## Country Lad

Joe, it seems that increasingly, some people here discuss only political stuff, where I am here for the shares investment posts.  Often in "New Posts" the list consists only of the political argument threads.

Is there some way I can "ignore" the threads for example "The Abbott Government", "2013 Federal Election: 7 September 2013", "Kevin Rudd for PM" and other such nonsense so that these threads do not show when I check for New Posts?

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## burglar

Country Lad said:


> ... Is there some way I can "ignore" the threads for example "The Abbott Government", "2013 Federal Election: 7 September 2013", "Kevin Rudd for PM" ...




Second that CL!!

Especially since the election is in the past.


----------



## Joe Blow

Country Lad said:


> Joe, it seems that increasingly, some people here discuss only political stuff, where I am here for the shares investment posts.  Often in "New Posts" the list consists only of the political argument threads.
> 
> Is there some way I can "ignore" the threads for example "The Abbott Government", "2013 Federal Election: 7 September 2013", "Kevin Rudd for PM" and other such nonsense so that these threads do not show when I check for New Posts?




Hi CL, unfortunately this feature is currently not available. In fact, I am not aware of it being part of any commercially available forum software package.

However, this is a suggestion that I have already made to the developers, so hopefully it will make an appearance in a future version of this software. I would like to see people be able to ignore entire forums, as well as individual threads.

I do understand your frustration. I have done my best to encourage more discussion of individual stocks, as well as more general stock market/investment discussion, but to no avail. I am unwilling to impose any restrictions on the General Chat forum, as it is clear that many people enjoy discussing political and other non-market related topics.

The market has been choppy, and unpredictable for some time, so perhaps this is the reason for the current dearth of stock discussion. I would like to thank those who post in stock threads on a regular basis. ASF is a stock market forum after all, and I do appreciate those who take the time to post their thoughts, analysis and research in threads on individual stocks.


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> ................ I would like to see people be able to ignore entire forums, as well as individual threads.




That would be good and on current numbers there would be very few new posts come up when looking for posts relating to shares and investments.



Joe Blow said:


> I am unwilling to impose any restrictions on the General Chat forum, as it is clear that many people enjoy discussing political and other non-market related topics.




I don't know that it is "many people".  Taking the "Abbott Government" thread as an example, of the last 100  posts, 57 are from only 3 members and 43 from only 2 members.

Of those 2 members, one has *not* made a share/investment post in his last 100 and the other only 6 in his last 100. I would assume there would be similar numbers for the other political threads.  It seems very much like only a few are generating a lot of conversation amongst themselves.

I don't have a real problem with this as I can easily avoid those threads, BUT:



Joe Blow said:


> ASF is a stock market forum after all, and I do appreciate those who take the time to post their thoughts, analysis and research in threads on individual stocks.




anybody visiting here to see if it is a worthwhile forum to join must wonder whether it is really a shares forum or somewhere for people to push their political views.  I know of 2 experienced share traders who were aware I was a member here, had a look and decided it would be a waste of time joining.  I can see why taking my "New Posts" screen as an example.




Maybe there are many others of the same view because normally there are many guests logged in.  Currently 54 members and 181 guests. If your conversion rate is low, this could be one of the answers.

In my case I am not spending as much time here and not posting many of my trades as I am on a private shares forum where the discussions are mainly about shares and not politics.  In fact political discussions are banned there and we have no arguments or aggro.

As I said, I can easily avoid the political threads by ignoring them from the "New Posts" page.  My point is that having been there done that in starting and maintaining forums, I see a real problem here.  This forum does not project a good look to prospective new members when they see mostly personal political barrow pushing by a few and comparatively little in the way of shares discussion.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Country Lad said:


> That would be good and on current numbers there would be very few new posts come up when looking for posts relating to shares and investments.




I have to agree it's an unusual look for ASF.  Joe I think something needs to change pretty quickly because without the "other" posts, there would be nothing new which is stock-related to read on many days.  I'm trying to think of some ideas.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

I don't think there's anything to gain by deleting the non stock-related threads because then the place will look deserted.  

But I have noticed that ASF will be more active when certain posters show up.  I have mentioned this before on a few occasions and been lambasted, but if TH goes missing, then very often others will fail to show up.  It's like when the cool kid leaves the party - most follow him and leave also.  I think TH is a bit of a twit at times, but there's no doubting his popularity and market knowledge... but more importantly, there's no doubting his influence on others such as skc, skyquake, tech and sinner (each of whom make good contributions).  So I'd suggest paying certain members to show up and contribute meaningful posts.  I reckon this would get things going.

This is the New York nightclub/restaurant scene.  if you want to be popular, you pay certain people to show up and be seen eating and partying at your joint.


----------



## Joe Blow

Or... everyone could make a concerted effort to post more in threads on individual stocks and trading/investment threads generally.

This issue keeps coming up again and again, and in my opinion it's easily solved. I am assuming that the vast majority of ASF members are here because they have an active interest in the stock market. I will go further and assume that most people are holding stocks, trading them, or have a watch list of stocks that they are keeping track of.

If these ASF members would post some commentary, analysis, or relevant information in the threads of stocks that they have an interest in, then this issue would not exist. This increase in posting would generate further discussion, which would keep the stock threads ticking along and the General Chat threads would not be so prominent in the search results.

It's an easy fix. People just need to start posting more in stock threads. So, how about it?


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Whenever I post a chart, I rarely get a response.  But then again, what can you say to someone else's chart?  "Hey, nice chart!"?

HC thrives because it's 95% fundamental analysis, which lends itself to discussion.  I don't know anything about FA.

ASF seems to be good for the discussion of technically-based systems approach and market/finance information.  That's its strength I reckon.


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> Whenever I post a chart, I rarely get a response.  But then again, what can you say to someone else's chart?  "Hey, nice chart!"?




If you agree with someone's analysis you could expand upon it, and add your own ideas. If you don't agree, you could critique it.



Gringotts Bank said:


> HC thrives because it's 95% fundamental analysis, which lends itself to discussion.  I don't know anything about FA.




I think TA lends itself to discussion as well. Both TA and FA are forms of analysis and both are open to being discussed and critiqued.

The TA people can chat with the other TA people and the FA people can chat with other FA people. At the same time, some of the FA people can learn from the TA people, and vice versa.



Gringotts Bank said:


> ASF seems to be good for the discussion of technically-based systems approach and market/finance information.  That's its strength I reckon.




We have a lot of great TA and FA people here at ASF. We just need them to post more in stock threads!


----------



## pixel

Hi Joe,

I admit I'm as guilty as any of the "spurious" posters for adding far too little to stock-specific threads. Part of my "frustration" comes from the lack of responses. Case in point: Yesterday, I added the first comment to EWC in over a year. Within an hour, it got one reply - and then nothing since. Most likely because it had dropped off the first page of "New Posts" and nobody noticed. Mind you, I'm not saying that my analysis is the bee's knees and merits a reaction. My point is, I am more likely to add to a thread when I can see active interest in the topic. It gets boring when I find I'm talking to myself, or am one of less than a handful interested in talk about a share.

Looking at the link behind "New Posts", it calls a search.php, presumably resulting in an SQL command over the entire Forum. It would seem very likely that a parameter already exists that allows you (i.e. the Administrator or "Configurator" of the system) to specify the Forum.


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> ... We just need them to post more in stock threads!




I have a great deal of non-motivation with regard to posting in stock threads.
It is partly because my penny-dread choices aren't fairing so well.
Also, I feel as though I am talking to myself in some threads.
A feeling shared by Tyler Durden and Springhill.


----------



## Country Lad

Joe, your tolerance is to be admired, I have not come across a forum owner/administrator who has such tolerance.  However this may be to the detriment of this forum.  

I find it very unusual that the likes of NBNMyths is still here.  Quite obviously, he is here for one reason only and that has nothing to do with shares or listening to other people's views.  Same with 2 others.  Still, it's your forum, I just have a concern that all this non share stuff by mainly 3 or 5 people people devalues the forum in the eyes of people looking to join up here.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Julia

One of the reasons I don't post much on the stock threads is that they mostly seem to be on speculative stocks, which I leave completely alone.  I confine my choices to high yield top 200 or fewer, and the other people here interested in this area seem to be quite few.  Also, there's really not a lot to say about eg CBA et al.

On FA people talking amongst themselves, I'd have thought they already did this quite a lot.  It's not my thing, but I do observe that they clearly get a lot out of comparing their company valuations, and also that they're pleasantly civil to one another.

But if someone new comes along with so far just an FA approach and asks for any additional suggestions, if any response proposing looking at TA or even just a simple trend following approach is put up, then there often follows a vigorous argument between FA and TA.  After a while, it just gets repetitive and counterproductive, so I, for one, just don't bother.

I think people contribute in areas where they have the most experience or current interest.  For me this includes anything related to SMSFs and capital preservation as a priority.  The latter appears not to be high on the list of interests for many here who are decades away from retirement.


----------



## basilio

It is hard to gain traction in ASF on stock related issues. For myself I (like most people ) have been burnt on the speculative share front. For all the huffing and puffing they seem to going in only one direction - not up.

In that context it is hard to keep enthusing about the light at the end of the tunnel when, frankly, you have been run over by the train a dozen times beforehand

I agree with Julia that if you have decided to focus on high yielding market leaders there really isn't much point in prolonged discussions.  These shares seem to move in line with the market. From my perception it seems as if most of the investment money is focused more and more narrowly on only a few shares. It leaves the rest of the industrial and spec section languishing .

With  regard to the general conversation...Again from my POV I have  found it dominated by a relatively few posters whose views and way of expression I just don't care for. So I leave the room. 

I believe there is a space for thoughtful conversation on line. Sometimes I think it does happen on ASF but as was pointed out previously it needs a few thoughtful people to create the ideas *and continue them*.  It looks as if those people are not around as much.

I have looked around at other forums for ideas. I found that 10 bags full offered some different stock related processes that were worth investigating. On some forums it also attracts  some significant interest. Unfortunately I come back to my first point - on balance the "exciting" end of the share market has been steadily falling for at least 18 months. My guess is that only a small number of very careful traders have been making a dollar. 

In theory a company could still become very successful in the real world and then see its SP rise. But again from my observations I think much of the share market is an illusion with some master magicians trying to persuade us the mother  lode is just around the corner... (And Pixel consider EWC as an example of that!!)


----------



## Joe Blow

Country Lad said:


> Joe, your tolerance is to be admired, I have not come across a forum owner/administrator who has such tolerance.  However this may be to the detriment of this forum.




When I started ASF back in 2004, my intention was to create an online community. It became a stock market community because of my interest in financial markets. I never imagined that one day it would have thousands of daily visitors, or that it would become a business. Initially, it was a hobby. I had been a participant at a number of forums previously and had enjoyed both the discussions and the sense of community. I wanted to create my own, and as a result, ASF was born.

The forums that I participated in back then were very loosely moderated, so I quickly became used to a very rough and tumble atmosphere and spirited debate. The one thing I didn't like were insults, as I felt that they detracted from the discussion, lowered the level of debate, and derailed threads. So through this process of figuring out what I liked and didn't like about the forums I had participated in, I came to certain conclusions about the sort of online community that I wanted to create.



Country Lad said:


> I find it very unusual that the likes of NBNMyths is still here.  Quite obviously, he is here for one reason only and that has nothing to do with shares or listening to other people's views.  Same with 2 others.  Still, it's your forum, I just have a concern that all this non share stuff by mainly 3 or 5 people people devalues the forum in the eyes of people looking to join up here




I have always liked the concept of "the marketplace of ideas". I like robust discussion and the exchange of different points of view and perspectives. As a result, I find it hard to censor particular viewpoints. I believe that everyone should be able to have their say, as long as they are civil and are genuinely interested in furthering the discussion.

I don't like banning people arbitrarily, although it has happened once or twice over the years. Bullmarket springs immediately to mind. I like to have fairly straightforward rules that are easy to understand, and manage the community based on this. I only moderate on the basis of behaviour, as I believe that it is the only fair way to go about it. As a consequence, ASF has ended up with some strange and colourful characters over the years. 

I realise that my management style results in a slightly unfocussed community, but one that I hope is well rounded and inclusive at the same time. Although I do understand that there are some who wish that ASF would be a little more focused and on topic.

I don't think there's any doubt that the General Chat forum helped ASF get through the GFC. When very few people wanted to talk about stocks, at least there was always something else to chat about. We have never really managed to recapture the pre-GFC enthusiasm for stock discussion, but I have no doubt that will come roaring back when the next bull market emerges. I think ASF, like the market, is cyclical.

I'd like to see more shares, trading and investment related discussion without sacrificing the vibrant General Chat forum that we have. I think it is possible, but it is something that has to come from the community itself. I would urge those who feel discouraged by the lack of discussion in stock threads to keep posting, and I would encourage those who don't post in stock threads as much as they used to, to consider getting back into the habit of doing so. The more people post, the more discussion will be generated. Perhaps not in every single thread, but overall.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> When I started ASF back in 2004, my intention was to create an online community. It became a stock market community because of my interest in financial markets. I never imagined that one day it would have thousands of daily visitors, or that it would become a business. Initially, it was a hobby. I had been a participant at a number of forums previously and had enjoyed both the discussions and the sense of community. I wanted to create my own, and as a result, ASF was born.
> 
> The forums that I participated in back then were very loosely moderated, so I quickly became used to a very rough and tumble atmosphere and spirited debate. The one thing I didn't like were insults, as I felt that they detracted from the discussion, lowered the level of debate, and derailed threads. So through this process of figuring out what I liked and didn't like about the forums I had participated in, I came to certain conclusions about the sort of online community that I wanted to create.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always liked the concept of "the marketplace of ideas". I like robust discussion and the exchange of different points of view and perspectives. As a result, I find it hard to censor particular viewpoints. I believe that everyone should be able to have their say, as long as they are civil and are genuinely interested in furthering the discussion.
> 
> I don't like banning people arbitrarily, although it has happened once or twice over the years. Bullmarket springs immediately to mind. I like to have fairly straightforward rules that are easy to understand, and manage the community based on this. I only moderate on the basis of behaviour, as I believe that it is the only fair way to go about it. As a consequence, ASF has ended up with some strange and colourful characters over the years.
> 
> I realise that my management style results in a slightly unfocussed community, but one that I hope is well rounded and inclusive at the same time. Although I do understand that there are some who wish that ASF would be a little more focused and on topic.
> 
> I don't think there's any doubt that the General Chat forum helped ASF get through the GFC. When very few people wanted to talk about stocks, at least there was always something else to chat about. We have never really managed to recapture the pre-GFC enthusiasm for stock discussion, but I have no doubt that will come roaring back when the next bull market emerges. I think ASF, like the market, is cyclical.
> 
> I'd like to see more shares, trading and investment related discussion without sacrificing the vibrant General Chat forum that we have. I think it is possible, but it is something that has to come from the community itself. I would urge those who feel discouraged by the lack of discussion in stock threads to keep posting, and I would encourage those who don't post in stock threads as much as they used to, to consider getting back into the habit of doing so. The more people post, the more discussion will be generated. Perhaps not in every single thread, but overall.




Keep up the good work Joe. Your arms length objectivity is probably the glue that holds this forum together. If the pro-liberal versus the pro labor can co-exist over the years then I'm sure some political/business perspective differences in regard the NBN can also be accommodated. I'm sure when the markets pick up the "bull market" enthusiasts will start posting with vigorous debates etc. Don't let a few opinionated naysayers get to you mate (including me  )

Keep on posting. It makes the world go round, better than tweet or facebook, eh.


----------



## Julia

nulla nulla said:


> Keep up the good work Joe. Your arms length objectivity is probably the glue that holds this forum together. If the pro-liberal versus the pro labor can co-exist over the years then I'm sure some political/business perspective differences in regard the NBN can also be accommodated. I'm sure when the markets pick up the "bull market" enthusiasts will start posting with vigorous debates etc. Don't let a few opinionated naysayers get to you mate (including me  )
> 
> Keep on posting. It makes the world go round, better than tweet or facebook, eh.



+1.
Of all the forums I've participated in or visited, ASF is for me the most fairly moderated.  People are allowed considerable leeway in robustly offering their views, but Joe is prepared to step in when someone really gets out of line.

Perhaps, Joe, as an experiment, you could ban all political and general chat threads for two weeks or a month, and see what remains, whether what is left is viable.

I don't really understand why those who claim no interest in any political threads (despite actually posting in them from time to time) can't simply ignore them and do their best to promote more discussion in the stock threads.  Particularly if such people can quote their membership in other fora which they find much more to their taste.

Another point I'd make is that offering comments in general financial discussion can generate unwanted results.  Some while ago in the context of discussing capital preservation, I received a PM saying that if I put any emphasis on capital preservation it must mean that I had not acquired the asset base by my own skills in the first place, but rather probably via divorce settlement or inheritance, or I'd be entirely happy to not worry about capital preservation because I'd have the skills to make it all back again!!!

It was annoying not just on the basis of a completely inaccurate interpretation of my focus on capital preservation, but for the absolute rudeness of such a presumptuous message.
I mention this simply to point out why some of us are reluctant to expose ourselves to the potential of this sort of intrusive nonsense.


----------



## stevier95

For me personally, I'd like to see some more discussion in some of the blue chip companies. Being young and mostly uneducated about stocks, I'm not really able to contribute much but I try whenever possible.


----------



## So_Cynical

I seem to remember a while ago i suggested merging all the politic threads into 1 super thread...ala the real estate thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I admit I'm as guilty as any of the "spurious" posters for adding far too little to stock-specific threads. Part of my "frustration" comes from the lack of responses. Case in point: Yesterday, I added the first comment to EWC in over a year. Within an hour, it got one reply - and then nothing since. Most likely because it had dropped off the first page of "New Posts" and nobody noticed. Mind you, I'm not saying that my analysis is the bee's knees and merits a reaction. My point is, I am more likely to add to a thread when I can see active interest in the topic. It gets boring when I find I'm talking to myself, or am one of less than a handful interested in talk about a share.
> 
> Looking at the link behind "New Posts", it calls a search.php, presumably resulting in an SQL command over the entire Forum. It would seem very likely that a parameter already exists that allows you (i.e. the Administrator or "Configurator" of the system) to specify the Forum.




Hi Pixel, I understand your frustration at the lack of response to your post on EWC. Other posters have expressed similar frustration in the past. However, I can guarantee you that others are reading your posts, though many may not have something else to add. A lack of response probably means that most may not be familiar enough with the company to make an educated comment.

I can assure you that your posts in stock threads are appreciated and I hope that you continue to share you thoughts and analysis. I follow your posts and feel that you add a lot of value to the threads you post in.

It may indeed be possible to exclude the General Chat forum threads from the "New Posts" results. I will look into it further and hopefully come up with a solution. Leaving the General Chat threads out of the "New Posts" search results may be a compromise that will satisfy both camps. Leave it with me.


----------



## Joe Blow

So_Cynical said:


> I seem to remember a while ago i suggested merging all the politic threads into 1 super thread...ala the real estate thread.




I think having one huge political super thread would be too frustrating for those ASF members who do post in political threads, as it would be like having dozens of different conversations at the same time. It would be the forum equivalent of people constantly talking over each other.

However, that being said, I think we have enough political threads now and it is time for a moratorium on new ones.


----------



## Joe Blow

pixel said:


> Looking at the link behind "New Posts", it calls a search.php, presumably resulting in an SQL command over the entire Forum. It would seem very likely that a parameter already exists that allows you (i.e. the Administrator or "Configurator" of the system) to specify the Forum.




Pixel, you were right. It was an easy modification to make. I have removed the "General Chat" threads from the "New Posts" search results on a trial basis to see how it works for everyone.

Please note that the "Today's Posts" option in the "Quick Links" menu and the "What's New?" option in the "Community" menu will still show threads from the "General Chat" forum.


----------



## captain black

Joe Blow said:


> I have removed the "General Chat" threads from the "New Posts" search results on a trial basis to see how it works for everyone.




Great change Joe 

It was a delight this morning to click on "New Posts" and not have to see the political or religious threads


----------



## Country Lad

captain black said:


> Great change Joe
> 
> It was a delight this morning to click on "New Posts" and not have to see the political or religious threads




Agree.  When I am bored, I can always go to the "Today's Posts" to see all the partisan, circular political arguments.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Please note that the "Today's Posts" option in the "Quick Links" menu and the "What's New?" option in the "Community" menu will still show threads from the "General Chat" forum.





Thanks Joe. Much appreciated.


----------



## Country Lad

Is it just me - I am getting the chats in "New Posts" again.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## captain black

Country Lad said:


> Is it just me - I am getting the chats in "New Posts" again.




All good here CL, no general chat posts showing up. I've logged out and in again and there was a post in one of the religious threads that didn't show in "new posts". (Once again, excellent change Joe )


----------



## pixel

It seems that Joe's "fix" has not been applied to all forms; I'm also getting the "full" list at times, and haven't quite figured out yet, under which circumstances the old query is invoked. It does seem, however, that the religio-politico threads are omitted when I request "New Posts" from a stock-specific post.

Edit: After posting this reply, I clicked on "New Posts", and the result comes without the chatter.


----------



## Joe Blow

It's all good at my end. 

Could those still getting "General Chat" threads when clicking "New Posts" please clear their browser's cache and then restart their PC. After that check it again and let me know how you go.

Thanks!


----------



## So_Cynical

Joe Blow said:


> I have removed the "General Chat" threads from the "New Posts" search results on a trial basis to see how it works for everyone.




And there i was thinking the the ASF right had finally woken up to themselves, did the usual click on new posts and no rubbish threads...nice work.

Perhaps now i can take them all off ignore? or perhaps not.


----------



## burglar

Joe Blow said:


> When I started ASF back in 2004, my intention was to create an online community. ...




Hi Joe, 
One of the best posts I've ever read - FWIW I feel you have succeeded !


----------



## Country Lad

pixel said:


> It seems that Joe's "fix" has not been applied to all forms; I'm also getting the "full" list at times, and haven't quite figured out yet, under which circumstances the old query is invoked. It does seem, however, that the religio-politico threads are omitted when I request "New Posts" from a stock-specific post.




I found the same thing pixel.  After playing around a bit, I think I found the issue.

My link to the ASF is directly to the “New Posts” page.

When I first arrive, I get the new posts without the “Chat” and then open each one I want to read into new tabs.  When finished reading them all and closed all the tabs I am back at the page with the old “New Posts” page.  Click “New Posts” again and you get the “Chats” as well.

If I am in a particular post page, reading a post and then click on “New Posts” from there, I don’t get the chats.

Simple answer, don’t click “New Posts” twice in any page if you don’t want to see “Chats’  If however you want to see “Chats” click ”New Posts” twice.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel

Country Lad said:


> I found the same thing pixel.
> [...]
> Simple answer, don’t click “New Posts” twice in any page if you don’t want to see “Chats’  If however you want to see “Chats” click “New Posts” twice.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Hey CL,

I can confirm your finding. It also works that way if you open each thread in the same tab, then return to the list by a single click on "New Posts", which gives you the Trading/Investment posts only. Wait 5 seconds and click "New Posts" again, and you get the Chats as well.

My suggestion for Joe: Check whether there is a separate page/ script for the list, and your "fix" has only been applied to the one that displays the posts of an individual thread. I seem to recall a time when the menu was updated and "New Posts" was in different places, depending on the contents of the frame below.

PS: Yes, there's a different menu on top of this "Reply to Thread" page. But if I were to click on that now, I'd lose what I've been typing. You will probably find that the "New Posts" script had been amended for the menu option that's behind the "Calendar", but not on the page that has it behind "New Events". Should be easily fixed on that other one too.


----------



## Country Lad

pixel said:


> My suggestion for Joe: Check whether there is a separate page/ script for the list, and your "fix" has only been applied to the one that displays the posts of an individual thread. I seem to recall a time when the menu was updated and "New Posts" was in different places, depending on the contents of the frame below.




Or leave it the way it is.  We now know it is easy to get "New Posts" without the Chatter.  Those who want to see the Chatter can now deal with the real and more important (share) posts first and they can then simply click on the New Posts a second time to bring up those umm, other posts.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## coolcup

I like the new "new posts" setting. Much less cluttered!


----------



## DocK

coolcup said:


> I like the new "new posts" setting. Much less cluttered!




+1

I prefer it also.


----------



## nulla nulla

Country Lad said:


> Or leave it the way it is.  We now know it is easy to get "New Posts" without the Chatter.  Those who want to see the Chatter can now deal with the real and more important (share) posts first and they can then simply click on the New Posts a second time to bring up those umm, other posts.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




For what it is worth, I endorse the above post by Country Lad. The initial click on "new posts" brings up the Share posts which can be dealt with, then the second click on "new posts" brings up everthing including the general chat threads. A lot easier than going through the comunity tag and selecting "whats new". A bit like reading a paper with the business section at the front and the gossip columns, letters to the editor etc at the back.

Two thumbs up Joe, good job.


----------



## pixel

coolcup said:


> I like the new "new posts" setting. Much less cluttered!




+2 
and I would prefer if the function was available also on the menu above the list (behind "New Events")

Reason: When I return to the ASF tab after, say, 30 minutes of trading and chart analysis, I click on "New Posts" (the option behind "New Events") to refresh the page and see what's new. It's confusing to then get a different list.

That aside, any web developer will agree that it's a much neater design when the same function delivers the same result, regardless on which page or how often it's executed. If a one-click button for "New Chats" were needed, resulting in the complementary list, I'm sure that could be pulled out of the Quick links and added as a menu option.


----------



## Ves

Thanks Joe.  Love the new posts feature revamp as well.

I also notice a lot of the political threads swamp the "Latest Forum Posts" list on the right hand pane on the page showing all the Forums (and even show the first line or two of the post). For those interested and not aware already, there is an arrow next to the heading of this list that will hide it.  Conveniently,  it seems to stay hidden on my computer until I tell it not to be hidden.  Very easy to block out all the General Chat posts (if you so wish) with these little features, especially for those like me who lack the discipline to stay away from distractions that I can still see!


----------



## captain black

Ves said:


> For those interested and not aware already, there is an arrow next to the heading of this list that will hide it.




Excellent! Thanks for that tip, hadn't noticed it


----------



## noirua

I find it difficult to get to the new up and coming 'Stock Competition' - not if someone has just posted of course.
 Click top right and I go to the current competition but not the next one in October 2013. Is this a reason why so few take part these days?


----------



## burglar

noirua said:


> I find it difficult to get to the new up and coming 'Stock Competition' - not if someone has just posted of course.
> Click top right and I go to the current competition but not the next one in October 2013. Is this a reason why so few take part these days?




Hi noirua, 

I come here so often, I don't miss it. 
It could be advantageous (for you) to have a sticky thread.


----------



## pixel

burglar said:


> Hi noirua,
> 
> I come here so often, I don't miss it.
> It could be advantageous (for you) to have a sticky thread.




ever thought of using a bookmark? 
Or you could "Search" for the word October.


----------



## Whiskers

Joe Blow said:


> It's all good at my end.
> 
> Could those still getting "General Chat" threads when clicking "New Posts" please clear their browser's cache and then restart their PC. After that check it again and let me know how you go.
> 
> Thanks!




So... that's where I went wrong, right!

Not being aware of the changes I put the crap cleaner through my computer (which clears the cache)... wondered what went wrong when different lists appeared from clicking new posts, but it wasn't wrong, it was actually right... all ok now, right.


----------



## noirua

pixel said:


> ever thought of using a bookmark?
> Or you could "Search" for the word October.




burglar/pixel, thanks for your comments. I suppose going to so many sites in many different countries there isn't time for me fiddle about on how to do some things - everyone is different.  One website in France has a small sign that flashes as a reminder to enter a competition, fortunate as my French is pigeon like. A thought there, there are quite a lot of German visitors at ASF and probably other nationalities.
Anyway, will watch out and see if I can spot it by Monday.


----------



## burglar

noirua said:


> ... Anyway, will watch out and see if I can spot it by Monday.




Sorry, I was unaware that you had not yet found it:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27439


----------



## RazzaDazzla

I can't seem to edit my signature. I can edit other details in my profile, but there's no yellow pencil next to my signature.

I'm sure it's something simple, but I'll be jiggered if I can figure it out.


----------



## Joe Blow

RazzaDazzla said:


> I can't seem to edit my signature. I can edit other details in my profile, but there's no yellow pencil next to my signature.
> 
> I'm sure it's something simple, but I'll be jiggered if I can figure it out.




Hi RD, the option to edit your signature is in your Settings (see link at top of page), where most of your user options are.

Here is a shortcut: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/account/signature


----------



## Ves

Hi Joe

Re the search function,  in particular user's post histories.   You can access these from the search facility (limiting it to a user) or by clicking on the member's profile.  They seem to give the same results.

But the entire post history does not come up in either search method.

For instance,  if you search my user post history 40 pages of posts come up  (25 x 40 is 1,000 - I obviously have more than this). Further still anything after page 26 comes up with an error and is not accessible.   It is as if there is a cut-off date for old posts to be searchable.  In my case it is August 2012   (18 months??)

However,  you can obviously find older posts on the forum if you look around.

Would there be any reason why this kind of search cannot find them?  I remember there being a discussion along these lines,  but I cannot find it.


----------



## Joe Blow

Ves said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Re the search function,  in particular user's post histories.   You can access these from the search facility (limiting it to a user) or by clicking on the member's profile.  They seem to give the same results.
> 
> But the entire post history does not come up in either search method.
> 
> For instance,  if you search my user post history 40 pages of posts come up  (25 x 40 is 1,000 - I obviously have more than this). Further still anything after page 26 comes up with an error and is not accessible.   It is as if there is a cut-off date for old posts to be searchable.  In my case it is August 2012   (18 months??)
> 
> However,  you can obviously find older posts on the forum if you look around.
> 
> Would there be any reason why this kind of search cannot find them?  I remember there being a discussion along these lines,  but I cannot find it.




Ves, there does seem to be a problem with accessing older posts via the search function. I will do some investigating but I suspect that the whole search index will need to be rebuilt. It may take a day or two to schedule it with the techs and get it done.

I will post again with an update when I know more.


----------



## Ves

Joe Blow said:


> Ves, there does seem to be a problem with accessing older posts via the search function. I will do some investigating but I suspect that the whole search index will need to be rebuilt. It may take a day or two to schedule it with the techs and get it done.
> 
> I will post again with an update when I know more.



Thanks mate,  it probably got reset when the forum software was updated / changed, or something similar by the sounds of it.

No dramas,  happy to wait.


----------



## Joe Blow

Ves said:


> Thanks mate,  it probably got reset when the forum software was updated / changed, or something similar by the sounds of it.
> 
> No dramas,  happy to wait.




All fixed. 

The site search function should now return results that include all posts by all ASF members, irrespective of when they were posted.


----------



## Ves

Joe Blow said:


> All fixed.
> 
> The site search function should now return results that include all posts by all ASF members, irrespective of when they were posted.




Hi Joe

Thanks,  works for me too.  

Just thought I would let you know that access the user's post history from their profile seems to show less results than doing an advanced forum search and restricting it to a single user name.

But very happy to have a solution!


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks for letting me know Ves.

I'll continue to investigate and will let you know when I figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Ves

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks for letting me know Ves.
> 
> I'll continue to investigate and will let you know when I figure out what the problem is.



This is just a hunch,  but I find if I limit the search to a username,  then to a forum or group of forums (excluding others) the search seems to go back further and would appear to be more complete.

Could it be a memory issue?  Or similarly the forum may only search those forums for a limited amount of time ie. 0.12 seconds or so (as it says after the results come up) and going back any further would take longer and exceed this time limit for queries covering larger amounts of posts.

Just some ideas.


----------



## piggybank

*Loading Up PDFs...*

Hi,

An old bugger trying to work out the correct way of loading a PDF file. The way I have done it tonight (for the first time) is on the link below. Does the PDF file always end up at the bottom of the post?

If that is the case, then what I am going to do now is a waste of time, but hell I've have already wasted a lot of time in my unexciting life

I have attached 3 images that maybe of use to explain how I do it the correct way







​
This is the link to the thread I have been referring to:- https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2029&page=3&p=824961#post824961

Given that I couldn't see another appropriate thread for this I posted it here. Is there a forum that this type of question is better suited for? 

Thanking those in advance of their replies.

Regards
PB


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi PB,

Just a few things:

Avoid using too many tags, such as the [COLOR] and [FONT] tags unless you really need to. Just use the default settings unless you are deliberately trying to highlight something, which should be rare.

Avoid posting images and PDFs in the same post, especially if you are posting the images "inline", which means within the actual post using the


----------



## piggybank

Joe Blow said:


> Hi PB,
> 
> Just a few things:
> 
> Avoid using too many tags, such as the [COLOR] and [FONT] tags unless you really need to. Just use the default settings unless you are deliberately trying to highlight something, which should be rare.
> 
> Avoid posting images and PDFs in the same post, especially if you are posting the images "inline", which means within the actual post using the


----------



## havaiana

Hi Joe

Got a question in regards to the specifics of the spam policy. Was going to post a new thread in Forex about 'discount physical foreign exchange'. I figure it might be of interest to some people on the forum. The post would plug a company I am currently doing some work for. Is this against the rules if I declare I work for them? obviously the thread would be open for people to post their suggestions/opinions about other currency exchange companies too...


----------



## Joe Blow

havaiana said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Got a question in regards to the specifics of the spam policy. Was going to post a new thread in Forex about 'discount physical foreign exchange'. I figure it might be of interest to some people on the forum. The post would plug a company I am currently doing some work for. Is this against the rules if I declare I work for them? obviously the thread would be open for people to post their suggestions/opinions about other currency exchange companies too...




Hi Havaiana, could you please send me a PM with an example of the kind of post you have in mind and we can continue the discussion there.

Thanks!


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

I'm trying to tidy up the tables I post in the A-REIT thread. At the moment I have created links in the share code column of the table that connects to the relevant thread for each share (scg & wfd) will be operational in the next update).

By way of example this link for dexus goes to a page 5 in the thread DXS where this one for Shopping Centres goes to page one of the thread SCP .

Question is: How do I set up the link to go to the last post for each thread?


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Question is: How do I set up the link to go to the last post for each thread?




Hi Nulla,

This should work: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=XXXX&goto=newpost

Replace XXXX with any valid thread number in the above URL.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Nulla,
> 
> This should work: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=XXXX&goto=newpost
> 
> Replace XXXX with any valid thread number in the above URL.




Thanks Joe. I tested your url format yesterday. It appears to work in that the link takes you to the last page of the threads which is better than what I had. However it is inconsistent in that it can be the start of the last page, halfway through the posts in the last page or at the end of the last page.

Do you know if there have been any changes in Microsoft word in copying and pasting web links to documents? 

cheers

nulla


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Thanks Joe. I tested your url format yesterday. It appears to work in that the link takes you to the last page of the threads which is better than what I had. However it is inconsistent in that it can be the start of the last page, halfway through the posts in the last page or at the end of the last page.




The "newest" post will sometimes vary from user to user but that is definitely the most reliable URL to use.



nulla nulla said:


> Do you know if there have been any changes in Microsoft word in copying and pasting web links to documents?




I'm not 100% sure I understand your question, but there should be no problem copying and pasting URLs to and from Microsoft Word.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> ..I'm not 100% sure I understand your question, but there should be no problem copying and pasting URLs to and from Microsoft Word.




Recently, on my laptop where I have tried copying urls from the web using copy and paste to Microsoft Word 2003, they paste as text where previously they pasted as  urls??


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Recently, on my laptop where I have tried copying urls from the web using copy and paste to Microsoft Word 2003, they paste as text where previously they pasted as  urls??




I'm not sure why this would be the case. However, I just did a search on the web for this issue and found the following:

If you press the space bar after you have pasted the URL, Word should convert it to a hyperlink.

If that doesn't work, do the following: Click File tab -> Options -> Proofing -> AutoCorrect Options. On the AutoFormat As You Type tab, make sure that "Internet and network paths with hyperlinks" (under "Replace as you type") is selected. 

Let me know if either of those solves the problem.


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> I'm not sure why this would be the case. However, I just did a search on the web for this issue and found the following:
> 
> If you press the space bar after you have pasted the URL, Word should convert it to a hyperlink.
> 
> If that doesn't work, do the following: Click File tab -> Options -> Proofing -> AutoCorrect Options. On the AutoFormat As You Type tab, make sure that "Internet and network paths with hyperlinks" (under "Replace as you type") is selected.
> 
> Let me know if either of those solves the problem.




Thanks Joe, I will put it to the test tonight.


----------



## debtfree

Hi Joe,

This morning I've clicked onto the 'New Posts' to view the latest posts as I always do, then I clicked onto the little green arrow to go to the last post on that subject. No problems at this stage!

Once I have finished reading I then go up to the 'back arrow' at the top left corner of my screen which should take me back to the latest 'New Posts' page but it does not respond, any ideas why it is not responding?

I have gone to other sites and tried and it works, it goes back to the last page I was viewing but not here. Any thoughts?

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> This morning I've clicked onto the 'New Posts' to view the latest posts as I always do, then I clicked onto the little green arrow to go to the last post on that subject. No problems at this stage!
> 
> Once I have finished reading I then go up to the 'back arrow' at the top left corner of my screen which should take me back to the latest 'New Posts' page but it does not respond, any ideas why it is not responding?
> 
> I have gone to other sites and tried and it works, it goes back to the last page I was viewing but not here. Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers ... Debtfree




Hi Debtfree, I'm not sure why that's happening. I just checked and I'm not experiencing the same issue.

When I have problems like this I usually clear my browser cache and all temporary internet files and then restart the PC. Often that will solve the problem.

I would be interested in finding out if this is an isolated issue or if others are experiencing the same problem. Please let me know by posting in this thread if there are other ASF members experiencing an issue similar to the one Debtfree is describing.


----------



## debtfree

Hi Joe,

Thanks for your speedy reply, appreciated very much.

I have done what you suggested in your post and all fixed and back to normal. I will now keep that in mind for the  future.

Kind regards and thanks for your help ... Debtfree


----------



## debtfree

Hi again Joe,

Sorry to pester you again but I did as you suggested which fixed it apparently because I'd tried it and all was ok.

I just jumped back into the site and the same problem is there again, it does not respond when pressing the Back Arrow to go to last page visited.

I have gone to other sites once again and looked at pages then pressed the back arrow to go to previous pages looked at and no problems, it always does it.

I repeated the process again as you suggested with no luck in fixing the problem.

I'm at a loss but if no one else is having a problem it must be at my end as it clear it did clear it up for 1 or 2 test that I did before returning and finding the same problem still exists.

A little baffled at the moment .... Debtfree


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> A little baffled at the moment .... Debtfree




I'm a little baffled too. I have no idea what is causing this particular issue. Are you using Internet Explorer? The reason I ask is that I find most ASF browser related problems tend to occur with IE.

Whatever browser you are using I recommend testing the same issue in another browser to see if it is related to a specific browser or if it is something that occurs irrespective of what browser you are using. The three most widely used browsers are Internet Explorer, Chrome and Firefox. I personally prefer Firefox and find that I am unable replicate this issue using it.


----------



## debtfree

Yes Internet Explorer Joe .... and I'd say yes, that has some merit but it works in all other sites at the moment except for here. So my thoughts are if it works in all other sites that I have gone to today surely the browser is working ok.

Anyway I'll keep chasing it and see what I find.

Thanks Joe.

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Yes Internet Explorer Joe .... and I'd say yes, that has some merit but it works in all other sites at the moment except for here. So my thoughts are if it works in all other sites that I have gone to today surely the browser is working ok.
> 
> Anyway I'll keep chasing it and see what I find.
> 
> Thanks Joe.




Sorry I haven't been able to be more help. Hopefully the issue will fix itself sooner rather than later. More often than not problems such as these, especially if they are isolated issues that appear out of nowhere, tend to eventually disappear on their own.

However, in the meantime just try clicking on "New Posts" again instead of using your browser's back button. That should at least create a short term solution to the issue.


----------



## debtfree

Yes that's what I have been doing today thanks Joe.

Thanks once again Joe for your help and time.

Debtfree


----------



## debtfree

Hi Joe

The problem still exists ... I have gone to lots of other sites and when I hover my cursor over the backward arrow it show up the address of the last page visited and when I click onto it, it takes me back there. All OK!!

When I come to ASF I usually go to 'New Post' then I'll click onto the green arrow to go to the last post of that thread. 

Now when I want to return to the last page visited it does nothing, same as before. I have hovered my cursor over the 'Back Button' and it shows a web address of "http:/bcp.crwdcntrl.net/5/c=1315/rand=683107920/pv=y/rt=ifr(alt+left)"

I have gone to different posts/threads and the only thing that changes is the long number in that address (683107920) this number changes but not the rest of the address.

I was hoping this might throw a little more light on the subject or someone else might have noticed the same thing or might know a solution to this little mystery.

Thanks Joe .... Debtfree


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> The problem still exists ... I have gone to lots of other sites and when I hover my cursor over the backward arrow it show up the address of the last page visited and when I click onto it, it takes me back there. All OK!!
> 
> When I come to ASF I usually go to 'New Post' then I'll click onto the green arrow to go to the last post of that thread.
> 
> Now when I want to return to the last page visited it does nothing, same as before. I have hovered my cursor over the 'Back Button' and it shows a web address of "http:/bcp.crwdcntrl.net/5/c=1315/rand=683107920/pv=y/rt=ifr(alt+left)"
> 
> I have gone to different posts/threads and the only thing that changes is the long number in that address (683107920) this number changes but not the rest of the address.
> 
> I was hoping this might throw a little more light on the subject or someone else might have noticed the same thing or might know a solution to this little mystery.
> 
> Thanks Joe .... Debtfree




I have just checked on Internet Explorer and am experiencing the same problem, which I suspect is an issue with Internet Explorer 11. Is this the version of IE that you are running? 

I will go and ask at the forum software support forums and see if anyone has an answer to this problem over there. In the meantime just keep clicking on "New Posts" again instead of the browser back button.


----------



## debtfree

Yes that's correct Joe, IE 11.

Thanks for the feedback plus chasing it up for me.


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Yes that's correct Joe, IE 11.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback plus chasing it up for me.




Can you clear your browser cache, temporary internet files and restart your PC, then give it another try. I have just made a minor code modification and want to see if it has fixed this issue.


----------



## debtfree

Will do Joe


----------



## debtfree

No luck Joe, still there for me after doing what you advised doing.


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> No luck Joe, still there for me after doing what you advised doing.




OK, thanks. I will continue to investigate further.


----------



## debtfree

Joe - I've got to go out now and I'll be home probably about 9pm. Just letting you know in case you needed me to try things again.


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Joe - I've got to go out now and I'll be home probably about 9pm. Just letting you know in case you needed me to try things again.




When did you first notice this particular issue? Pinpointing when it started may help me diagnose the problem.


----------



## Habakkuk

Sorry for butting in. I was curious and read the last few posts.

I can confirm the "problem" described by debtfree. It occurs with MS IE11 on Windows 8.1 and curiously (I have just experimented a little) *sometimes* also on my laptop running Windows 7 and IE11; it comes and goes. The blue back button with the left-arrow goes momentarily dark when I click on it, but the page stays the same. It doesn't happen in Linux running Firefox.
Doesn't happen on any other sites.
My Windows 8.1 is a very recent installation less than a week ago but I run pretty much all the same software on both systems.
I hadn't noticed it until I read the post today. It's not exactly a big hassle, just interesting. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## debtfree

Hi Joe

I certainly noticed it yesterday and today and before that I was away from last Friday to Tuesday and I'm not too sure if it was happening last week or not. Last week was a pretty full on week so maybe I was not paying too much attention to it, as Habakkuk stated "It's not exactly a big hassle" and I probably just worked around it without taking too much notice.

I'm not even quite sure when I upgraded to IE 11 but I do know it was recently, within the last few weeks or so, it wouldn't surprise me that it has something to do with that.


----------



## SuperGlue

Same problem here, IE 11, windows 7.
Started a week or two ago. only on ASF webpage.

I thought it was my mouse running low on cheese.


----------



## pixel

SuperGlue said:


> Same problem here, IE 11, windows 7.
> Started a week or two ago. only on ASF webpage.
> 
> I thought it was my mouse running low on cheese.




Switch to Firefox.
No such problem.


----------



## Joe Blow

No solution yet unfortunately.

Is this an issue on previous versions of Internet Explorer, or is it only a problem for IE11? Anyone using IE10 or earlier?


----------



## debtfree

No problem on previous version IE 10 at all Joe.

Thanks Pixel, Firefox looks to be the easy solution but as it's only Joe's site that is effected to my knowledge it would be nice for it to be fixed for him and as he said Internet Explorer is one of the most widely used browsers. 

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## debtfree

Joe

Another thing I have just noticed ...

If you have gone to a post or thread then rushed up to the back arrow button straight away and clicked it, it goes back to previous page but if you leave it for a fraction longer it's gone. It then gets that bcp.crwdcntrl.net address.


----------



## Joe Blow

What is really confusing is that the issue seems to have appeared out of nowhere. That indicates that the origin of this particular issue lies either in a change I made to ASF or in a software update to IE 11.

All indications are that this problem first appeared within the last week or two. If I could pinpoint exactly when that would help me diagnose it.

I am leaning towards an IE update being the cause of this issue but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Joe Blow

Can those using Internet Explorer 11 please check again? Fingers crossed it's now fixed.


----------



## debtfree

Works for me now Joe, thank you so much.

What did you find was the problem?

I will keep checking over the next couple of days to make sure it stays that way.

Thanks once again Joe .... Debtfree


----------



## SuperGlue

SuperGlue said:


> Same problem here, IE 11, windows 7.
> Started a week or two ago. only on ASF webpage.
> 
> I thought it was my mouse running low on cheese.





All is well now.
Working as per normal. 

Thank you


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Works for me now Joe, thank you so much.
> 
> What did you find was the problem?




There was some tracking code embedded in the website footer that appeared to be causing the issue with IE11, so I just went ahead and removed it.


----------



## burglar

*Re: ASF Site Performance*

I am trying to get to the earliest of my posts.
If I remember the thread title or part thereof, it's all good.

But if I go back through the "latest posts", 
I get error messages aplenty.
And ... surprise, the list stops short.


----------



## pixel

*Re: ASF Site Performance*



burglar said:


> I am trying to get to the earliest of my posts.
> If I remember the thread title or part thereof, it's all good.
> 
> But if I go back through the "latest posts",
> I get error messages aplenty.
> And ... surprise, the list stops short.




That's hardly surprising, burglar. 
Happens to me as well when I ask for page 100 of my list.
Quite possibly, Joe's computer gets tired sifting through our thousands of posts. :1zhelp:

Seriously though: It's quite likely that, during one of the forum software updates, the chain of pointers was broken or got reset. This kind of lookback is hardly an essential feature.


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: ASF Site Performance*



burglar said:


> I am trying to get to the earliest of my posts.
> If I remember the thread title or part thereof, it's all good.
> 
> But if I go back through the "latest posts",
> I get error messages aplenty.
> And ... surprise, the list stops short.




Hi burglar, try this: view your profile, then click on "Find latest posts". After that, click on where it says, "Page 1 of X" and enter the page number of your posts you wish to jump to. There is a problem with the page numbering at the moment, so if you click through to the last page you may get a "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." error. If this happens just choose a smaller number and try again.

Hope that helps.


----------



## burglar

*Re: ASF Site Performance*



Joe Blow said:


> ... Hope that helps.




pixel, Joe

Thanks, I found what I wanted.
Some old threads to distract the bored amongst us!


----------



## piggybank

*For Joe's Attention Please...*

Hi Joe,

I hope you are enjoying your break?

As you may well know I cannot use my personal account atm because I have the maximum number in my out box. Thus can you please tell me how you move a message from one folder to another?

Thanking you in advance of your reply.

Cheers
PB


----------



## Joe Blow

*Re: For Joe's Attention Please...*



piggybank said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I hope you are enjoying your break?
> 
> As you may well know I cannot use my personal account atm because I have the maximum number in my out box. Thus can you please tell me how you move a message from one folder to another?
> 
> Thanking you in advance of your reply.
> 
> Cheers
> PB




Hi PB, my break is going fine. Thanks for asking.

If you have a total of 50 PMs in all your folders then you will have to delete some to free up space. Simply check the box to the right of each PM you would like to delete, click the "Selected Messages" menu, select "Delete" and then click "Proceed". You will have to do this in all of your different folders, including "Sent" as the 50 PM limit applies to all folders.

Please note that if you wish to save your PMs you can do so by selecting "XML", "CSV" or "Text" at the bottom of your Inbox page where it says, "Download all Private Messages as:". I save all of mine for reference and use the "Text" option.

If you would like to move PMs from one folder to another, check the box to the right of each PM you would like to move, click the "Selected Messages" menu, select "Move to folder...", click "Proceed", then select the folder name and click "Move Items".

I hope that answers your question. If you require any further clarification please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Logique

I used to know how to send PMs before the website redesign, but have no idea how or if, this can be done now. Not that I have any PMs to send, but it's nice to know how


----------



## Joe Blow

Logique said:


> I used to know how to send PMs before the website redesign, but have no idea how or if, this can be done now. Not that I have any PMs to send, but it's nice to know how




Hover your mouse pointer over the Envelope icon next to the Alerts icon and then click the "Start a New Conversation" option at the bottom. You will then be taken to the "Add Conversation" page. In the "Participants" box at the top start typing the user name of the ASF member you wish to send a PM to. You should see the user name come up as you type. Select it and then type your PM title and PM content in the two boxes below. When you are finished click the "Start a Conversation" button below which will deliver your PM to the recipient.

You can send a PM to multiple recipients, just add the different user names one after another and separate each by a comma until you're done.

That's it. Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## Logique

Right ok got it, thanks Joe


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Trying to find an old thread of mine.  Called Sawiiing Battarrr.  But not sure how I spelt it.  Nothing comes up/


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> Trying to find an old thread of mine.  Called Sawiiing Battarrr.  But not sure how I spelt it.  Nothing comes up/



Here ya go.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Joe Blow said:


> Here ya go.



Much obliged!  How did you do that?


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> Much obliged!  How did you do that?




I could tell you... but then I'd have to kill you. 

Just kidding. I went to your profile, clicked the "Postings" tab and then clicked the link at the bottom that said, "Find all threads by Gringotts Bank"... and voila!


----------



## fiftyeight

Is there a way to export an entire thread like 'Present Value of Future Cash Flows'? I would like to print the thread so I can read while I am hols


----------



## Joe Blow

fiftyeight said:


> Is there a way to export an entire thread like 'Present Value of Future Cash Flows'? I would like to print the thread so I can read while I am hols




Unfortunately, the software currently has no facility to export threads.

Try printing it as a PDF from your browser options. I use "Microsoft Print to PDF" as the printer when I do this and it seems to work OK.


----------



## fiftyeight

Joe Blow said:


> Unfortunately, the software currently has no facility to export threads.
> 
> Try printing it as a PDF from your browser options. I use "Microsoft Print to PDF" as the printer when I do this and it seems to work OK.




Cheers, thought this might be the case but was hoping to not repeat the process 30 times haha


----------



## qldfrog

typing issues,
Joe I have specific issues when typing in AFR on my android phone.It basically adds a lot of garbage to my initial input and I wonder if anyone else has had the same issue.
All good on PC etc
but if I type on my phone, the spellcheck triggers on and it is a nightmare.I use gboard the google keyboard.all good in my other apps :messenger, wechat etc but when using the AFR site it screws me around
a simple example:
i type "disagee" gets highlighted ..good..a suggested "disagree" pops up but when selected it adds a "d" at the end of "disagee" I end up with "disageed" as if the word start location was lost..sometimes I get more characters but only the final recommendation lenght..OK..but not starting from the word to replace start..well... but not always and a new suggestion appears which may or may not work.
there is nothing similar when I use the other sites..As an it guy I am puzzled as to why, maybe a cursor location i do not know what is specific to AFR text box.some of my posts are pure garbage as a result..and above the garbage content I give but that is my own issue


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> typing issues,
> Joe I have specific issues when typing in AFR on my android phone.It basically adds a lot of garbage to my initial input and I wonder if anyone else has had the same issue.
> All good on PC etc
> but if I type on my phone, the spellcheck triggers on and it is a nightmare.I use gboard the google keyboard.all good in my other apps :messenger, wechat etc but when using the AFR site it screws me around
> a simple example:
> i type "disagee" gets highlighted ..good..a suggested "disagree" pops up but when selected it adds a "d" at the end of "disagee" I end up with "disageed" as if the word start location was lost..sometimes I get more characters but only the final recommendation lenght..OK..but not starting from the word to replace start..well... but not always and a new suggestion appears which may or may not work.
> there is nothing similar when I use the other sites..As an it guy I am puzzled as to why, maybe a cursor location i do not know what is specific to AFR text box.some of my posts are pure garbage as a result..and above the garbage content I give but that is my own issue




Hi qldfrog, sorry for the delay in getting back to you but I've been out most of the day.

When you say "AFR" do you mean Australian Financial Review or just that you type "AFR" on the keyboard? Just trying to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## qldfrog

Joe Blow said:


> Hi qldfrog, sorry for the delay in getting back to you but I've been out most of the day.
> 
> When you say "AFR" do you mean Australian Financial Review or just that you type "AFR" on the keyboard? Just trying to figure out what the problem is.



ASF.. Sorry .. as you can see....
I changed the keyboard to an other Android keyboard:SwiftKey and the issue disappeared.. Same exact test worked as expected. 
So I keep that keyboard and am happy, but still puzzled at the reason behind the weird behaviour  To keep in mind if this issue pops again.
Thanks for the answer


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> ASF.. Sorry .. as you can see....
> I changed the keyboard to an other Android keyboard:SwiftKey and the issue disappeared.. Same exact test worked as expected.
> So I keep that keyboard and am happy, but still puzzled at the reason behind the weird behaviour  To keep in mind if this issue pops again.
> Thanks for the answer




I'm glad you've found a solution for now. I'll do some checking and see if I can replicate the issue on my Android phone. If you could let me know what browser you were using that would assist.

Thanks.


----------



## qldfrog

Chrome browser


----------



## bigdog

Joe
How do I view "General Chat" postings when clicking "Recent Posts"?

I use to be able to view in the past!


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe
> How do I view "General Chat" postings when clicking "Recent Posts"?
> 
> I use to be able to view in the past!




Hi bigdog, for the moment you cannot view General Chat threads in either "New Posts" or "Recent Posts" searches. This change was made in an attempt to return the focus of ASF to the stock market, trading and investing. To view these threads you must go into the General Chat forum.

However, it is my intention to make it possible for ASF members who would like to view General Chat threads in their "New Posts" searches to be able to do so. I expect that this will be through an option in their account preferences that can be enabled and disabled at will. However, this feature will not be implemented until ASF upgrades to a new version of this forum software, which should occur in the next few months.

I will keep the community updated regarding any developments.


----------



## bigdog

Joe

The "general chat" forum tread sort date sequence has a problem

Currently not in date descending sequence
-- meant to be last post first


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe
> 
> The "general chat" forum tread sort date sequence has a problem
> 
> Currently not in date descending sequence
> -- meant to be last post first




Hi bigdog, the top four threads are sticky or pinned threads, and can be identified by the pin icon.

The threads under that are all listed according to the last time a new post was added. See the "last post" column on the far right of your screenshot. The dates under the thread titles are the dates the threads were first created.

This is the correct thread ordering, unless I am misunderstanding your question.


----------



## frugal.rock

G'day @Joe Blow,

How does one go about calling it a day on the forum? 
Can you make me disappear like I never existed?

F.Rock


----------



## Joe Blow

frugal.rock said:


> G'day @Joe Blow,
> 
> How does one go about calling it a day on the forum?
> Can you make me disappear like I never existed?
> 
> F.Rock




Hi f.rock,

I will discuss this with you via PM.


----------



## qldfrog

frugal.rock said:


> G'day @Joe Blow,
> 
> How does one go about calling it a day on the forum?
> Can you make me disappear like I never existed?
> 
> F.Rock



Why FR, i appreciate some of your posts?


----------



## Skate

frugal.rock said:


> G'day @Joe Blow, How does one go about calling it a day on the forum? Can you make me disappear like I never existed




Hey @frugal.rock, I'm with @qldfrog on this one. I also enjoy reading your posts, just look at your stats...
*
Posts: *633
*Likes Received:* 677
*Joined: *May 3, 2019

Please "Keep on keeping on" the forum will be poorer if you leave or stop posting..

Skate.


----------



## frugal.rock

Thanks Frog & Skate.
Please see cut and paste.
"G'day Joe,

Can I claim a fugue state of condition for last night ?
Overstressed about life... lack of sleep doesn't help.
The forum is actually a good distraction for me, yesterday was just a bad day.
Apologies for inconvenience and I would like to withdraw the request.
Thanks Joe."

Anyway, couldn't leave without paying my dues on the Z1P/AFT guessing game thread...

F.Rock


----------



## barney

frugal.rock said:


> Anyway, couldn't leave without paying my dues on the Z1P/AFT guessing game thread... F.Rock




No need to worry FR … I am going to win that comp anyway … and I will be happy to donate my winnings back to the "instigator" … slash You!

Interestingly, I appreciate your initial question to @Joe Blow  ……  Being on a Forum when you are trying to be 'yourself' yet often other punters don't understand your 'personality' … and sometimes may even give you crap, when, if they knew you in real life, they would probably 'not do that!'  …. and if they did, they are likely not worth communicating with anyway ….

Irrespective of whether you follow through with your initial scenario, please PM me with your future contact details because you are one of the people (and there are a few!) around here who I would be happy to keep in contact with in the 'outside world'

*I'm sorry *that what ever has eventuated to make you feel that way … has eventuated .… And I bet I'm not alone with that assessment  ….

PS … If you were just beating yourself up over a bad period of trading and a lack of compassion in that regard …. let me alleviate your pain … I will bet you London to a brick I've done worse!  … and look I'm still smiling

Cheers M8.


----------



## frugal.rock

Awwww, schucks Barney.
Thanks champ.
Was the crapiolest day for a long time with crescendo.

Not much point elaborating further but I will say that the forum is a place of learning and interest for me. 

Time to go make a schnitty.
F.Rock


----------



## barney

frugal.rock said:


> Was the crapiolest day for a long time with crescendo. Time to go make a schnitty.




In the process of making my wife one of my "original dishes of doom!"  

ie. No recipe … and no idea!!  

On the other issues of your "worst day at the office" for a long time  …  PM me


----------



## noirua




----------

